#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > تحت دائرة الضوء >  dawdaw و اليمامة في صحبة رمضانية

## boukybouky

*اللون الأزرق = boukybouky
اللون الأحمر الداكن= dawdaw
اللون الأخضر الداكن  = اليمامة
اللون الأسود = ابن طيبة*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
أهلاً و مرحباً بضيوفي الكرام في لقاء جديد من لقاءات شهر رمضان 
كل عام و انتما بخير أعاد الله علينا هذه الايام باليمن و البركات 
و بلغنا ليلة القدر و كتبنا من عتقائها

نبدأ لقاء اليوم مع إثنين من أعضاء المنتدى ...
إثنين بدأ تعارفهم من خلال المنتدى 
لقاء اليوم  مع 

 dawdaw و اليمامة 
أهلاً و مرحباً لك  dawdaw و سعيدة بتواجدك اليوم معي في آخر لقاءات رمضان ...أعلم انك كنت مترددة في قبول تلك الدعوة لحداثة تواجدك بالمنتدى لكن صدقيني في أوقات كثيرة تجدي هذا المكان جمع الكل الحديث و القديم المهم نتجمع دايماً في الخير و للخير

أهلاً و مرحباً بك اليمامة و سعيدة بتواجدك معي في اللقاء ...أعلم كم هي مشغالك في الفترة الحالية فحقيقي أنا شاكرة لك رغم كل ذلك تواجدك اليوم ...اليمامة انت تتميزين بطاقة ما شاء الله عليكي فعطائك كبير ربنا يقدرك دوماً.....هناك شخصيات يفرض تواجدها العطر نفسه على المكان ...و أنت بالفعل واحدة من تلك الشخصيات.   

أهلاً يا ريهام..أنا متشكرة أوى على دعوتك الجميلة..وماكنتش أقدر والله أتأخر عنك أبداً مهما كانت الظروف لأنى بطريقتى بحب الموضوعات الحوارية اللى بتقربنا من بعض..وكمان لأنك على المستوى الإنسانى الإجتماعى متميزة جدا ودا شىء بيستهوينى..وكان ليا الشرف ان اختيارك يقع عليا.. 

الف شكر لك يا ندى ربنا يخليكي

بداية كل سنة و انتما بخير و رمضان كريم و تعود علينا جميعاً الأيام باليمن و البركات

كل سنة وانتى طيبة وكل أخوانا وأخواتنا فى المنتدى ورمضان كريم ودايماً متجمعين مع بعض على الخير والحب إن شاء الله..
بارحب بداوداو..وسعيدة جداً والله إنى معاها وعايزة أقولها إنها من أول مداخلة ليها فى المنتدى حسيت فيها صبغة الود والضمير والآصالة والجدية..حاجات كتير جميلة فيها وقدرت فعلاً انها تثبت نفسها فى وقت قياسى..كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا داوداو..وان شاء نفضل دايما مع بعض ما يفرقناش شىء..



" نحن أصدقاء إلى أن نختلف..حينها إما أن تكون معي أو تكون ضدي "
ما تعليق كل من اليمامة و dawdaw على هذه العبارة؟

لست مع هذه العبارة على الإطلاق .. فقد يختلف الإخوة أكثر من الأصدقاء .. و حتى مع الخلاف أو الاختلاف فعلى كل منا أن يقنع الاخر بوجهة نظره و إلا فكل واحد حر ..
و لا أعتقد أن مجرد اختلاف يمكن أن يفسد أو يمحو صداقة .. فكثيراً ما اختلفت مع صديقاتى .. و لم يؤثر ذلك فى صداقتنا بل على العكس .. تزداد الثقة بيننا .. فلا أحد منا يجامل الآخر على حساب الحق ..

أحب أعرف رأيك يا ندى

أختلف....ههههههههه...معها بكل تأكيد..
فنحن أصدقاء فى كل الظروف والحالات وفوق كل المتناقضات اللى بيننا...
وخلينى أقول فى الأول انى هاتكلم كدا بالبلدى علشان أقرب أكتر منكوا..
الإختلاف دا أصله موش مجرد عارض..موش مجرد اختيار..دا سنة للكون يا ريهام..ربنا لما خلق الكون دا خلقه بتباين ...خلقه مختلف..الشىء طبعاً اللى بيخلى للكون نكهة وجاذبية لأنه بينأى بإحساسنا عن الرتابة والفتور..
احنا كبشر مختلفين شكلاً ومضموناً..الشجر والجبال والنجوم والكواكب..كله كله مختلف عن بعضه..حتى عواطفنا ووجدانا..يبقى ازاى احنا نكون عايزين التناسخ اسلوب لنا..والثبات قانون برغم رحمة الله فى الكون بالإختلاف...ما أضيق أفق الإنسان فعلاً..!
ولأبعد من كدا كمان أما ربنا أقر إن الإختلاف يكون منهجية...فريضة وشريعة ..من خلال التحاور مع الأمم الأخرى اللى مختلفة معانا فى الدين وفى الفكر وإلا ازاى نقدر ندافع عن نفسنا وننشر فكر الإسلام السمح للعالم..
يعنى مرحباً بالإختلاف الذى يحرك كل المعانى ويستثيرها..ويعزز من الفكرة ويوضحها
مرحبا بالإختلاف عندما يجعل من النور أكثر سطوعاً
لولا الإختلاف لما توصلت البشرية إلى أى شىء..
لولا الإختلاف لما فتحت لنا آفاق مغايرة تكشف لنا متاهات الطريق..
الفكرة التجريدية نفسها لمعنى الإختلاف فيها سماحة وسعة صدر وأفق واسع
أهم ما فى الموضوع إن الإختلاف يثارفى جو آمن..عابق بالإحترام..
تقبل الرأى الآخر دون تطرف ولا عصبية
الإختلاف نتيجته إتفاق أكبر...أمل دائم..حبل ود غير مقطوع..
الإختلاف يطلق حريتنا..يوضحنا..يجعل الأمور أكثر إشراقاً..
لا أعتقد أنه شىء يسعدنى أن يكون هناك فكر وشكل مطابق لى تماماً
إذن.."نحن أصدقاء وإن إختلفنا..وفى كل الأحوال ستكون معى..أحترمك وأحبك .


بمناسبة شهر رمضان...
ما هي ذكريات dawdaw مع رمضان ؟

اعتدنا على مدى عدة سنوات أن نقوم بتوزيع بعض وجبات الإفطار على بعض العاملين بالشارع وقت المغرب .. مثل العاملين على محطات المترو و غيرهم .. و فى إحدى السنوات أردنا أن نزيد من الإطعام .. و كنا فى النصف الثانى من شهر رمضان .. فاقترح علينا البعض أن نرسل إفطاراً لأحد دور الأيتام فى أحد أيام الشهر الباقية .. و بدأنا بالإتصال ببعض دور الأيتام لنتفق معهم على يوم محدد .. و سبحان الله تعبنا جداً حتى وجدنا دار للأيتام لديهم يوم يمكننا حجزه .. تخيلى كل دور الأيتام محجوزة للإطعام بطول الشهر من أول يوم ..
يعنى اللى ناوى على حاجة زى كده يحجز بدرى ..
المهم .. لأنها كانت كميات كبيرة جداً , اشتركنا مع أسرتين من جيراننا فى عمل الطعام و إرساله ..
جميل أن يشترك الجميع فى الخير .. و أتمنى أن يتكرر ذلك .. لكن للأسف الظروف الصحية للبعض و انشغال البعض الآخر حالا دون ذلك .. ربنا ييسر و نتمكن السنة دى بإذن الله 

زمان و أنا صغيرة كنا ساكنين فى احد الشوارع الرئيسية الواسعة .. و كان قدامنا على الصف المقابل .. محل لبيع البيض و كان صاحب المحل راجل محترم دايماً يقعد على كرسى خارج المحل ..
و أنا و أخويا كنا شغالين بمب من رمضان .. مش فى العيد بس ..
كنا نقف فى الشباك و نحدف البمبة لفووووووووق .. تنزل تطرقع قدام الراجل بتاع البيض و هو قاعد فى أمان الله يا عينى .. يقوم مخضوض و يبص للعمارة اللى فوقه يلاقى واحد راجل كُبَّارة محترم باصص من الشباك .. يقف يراقبه شويتين لغاية ما يتأكد إنه فى ملكوت تانى .. و يقعد على الكرسى .. و لما يستريح و يطمئن .. يلاقى البمبة التانية طرقعت قدامه .. يقوم واقف تانى و يبص فوق على العمارة اللى جنبه ..
و الآخر صعب علينا و عتقناه .. أصلنا قلبنا طيب برضه ..
و طبعاً أمنا و أبونا ما عندهمش فكرة .. و لا متخيلين إن ولادهم الملايكة .. النسمتين دول يعملوا كده ..
شفتم البمبة علشان تروح بعيد تتحدف لقدام و لفوق .. و أى خدمة ....

ههههههههههههه يا ترى أحمد أخد الأفكار البمبية ديه و الا لسه صغير عليها 

طبعاً اليمامة لأنك من الإسماعلية فلان أفوت الفرصة لسؤالك عن رمضان هناك و مظاهر الإحتفال و هل هناك أي إختلافات او مراسم معينة تشتهر بها المحافظة؟

الحقيقة يا ريهام ..مفيش عادات معينة هنا ..وخاصة انى موش من الإسماعيلية أصلاً..أنا من المنصورة...لكن بالنسبة للإسماعيلية ..هى بلد عادية جداً مفيش حاجة مختلفة فيها عن كل المحافظات أوى..بل يمكن هى بلا هوية تقاليدية..
هى بلد حديثة نسبياً..يعنى كل عاداتها وتقاليدها عادية جداً ..
يعنى مثلاً بعد الفطار الناس بتنزل تصلى القيام عادى..رجال ونساء...وبعد كدا بيسهروا برا..وبتكون الشوارع والجناين اللى بتتميز بها الإسماعيلية مليانة ناس...وبيستمر السهر كمان فى الحدائق دى وفى البلاجات والكافيهات لغاية الفجر..وبعد كدا نوم وشغل وهكذ دواليك..
مفيش حاجة جديدة خالص..هى نفس الأنشطة..الصلاة..السهر..الشراء..
بالنسبة لعادات الأكل ..يمكن المختلف هنا ان الأسماك واخدة حقها أوى على المائدة الرمضانية طبعاً لتنوع الأسماك وتوافرها وجودتها ..طبق شهى الحقيقة هنا جداً...
فيه موائد رحمن...
فيه سرادقات كبيرة وكتيرة..
فيه زينات وأنوار وبوارق..
فيه عزومات شديدة..هههههه
ولأن علاقاتى هنا لا تتعدى علاقات العمل ولعدم وجو محيط أسرى معايا لم تتاح ليا الفرصة إنى أتعرف على عادات وتقاليد معينة ..لكن هو فعلاً مفيش اختلاف ..
ودى بعض الصور لشوارع الإسماعيلية فى رمضان...












ودا فيديو لحدائق محمد على بالإسماعيلية ..




حقيقي كانت فرصة حلوة اتعرف أكتر على الإسماعيلية من خلال الفيديو و الصور ..انا آخر مرة زرتها مثلا كان من 20 سنة تقريبا ً 

في اي من موضوعات المنتدى كان بداية التعامل بين  dawdaw و اليمامة؟ و ما الذي لفت انتبهاك dawdaw في رد اليمامة حينها؟  

تقريباً كان موضوع عن التعليم لغادة جاد على ما أذكر .. و كنت فى بداية مشاركاتى فى المنتدى و كتبت استفساراً فى مشاركتى ..فردت اليمامة رداً مفصلاً وافياً كعادتها .. و لفت انتباهى اهتمامها بالرد على مشاركتى .. 

اليمامة هل في العادي يستوقفك الردود في المنتدى؟ و اي من ردود dawdaw عليك اسوقفك؟

بالطبع يا ريهام..وما المتندى إلا هذا التفاعل من خلال الردود..
الردود لها أهمية قصوى عندى لأنها تعنى لى الإهتمام والتواصل وأنا شخصياً أهتم بالردود جداً وأعطيها اهتمام زائد وخاص وحريصة على أن تكون ردودى ليست مجرد ردود وإنما تضيف للرد نفسه.. وللموضوع..
أما من ردود داوداو..معظم ردودها قيمة ورائعة وجادة..طبيعية ليست ردود والسلام..
ردودها فى موضوع "الفكر والنجاح " لإيهاب أحمد...وفى موضوع "نحن والعربية..من يحتاج إلى الآخر" وفى "الإرادة"..استوقفتنى فعلاً 


 أريد أن أتعرف على وجهة نظر اليمامة و dawdaw في الصداقة عامة و صداقة الإنترنت خاصة

الصداقة نعمة كبيرة .. و الحمد لله أعتبر نفسى محظوظة جداً فى صداقاتى .. و بصراحة السؤال و مد يد العون يكون من الأصدقاء أكثر من الأقارب ..
الميزة فى صداقة الانترنت .. اننا نتمكن من صداقة البعض الذين لم نكن لنعرفهم فى يوم من الايام .. ذلك لأننا من أماكن و محافظات مختلفة .. و بالفعل أتمنى أن ألتقى بالكثيرين من ابناء مصر ..

بالنسبة ليا تقريباً الصداقة أهم علاقة فى حياتى وباقول كدا بمنتهى الثقة...لأن الصديق فعلاً ممكن يغنينى عن كل العلاقات التانية ويكفى لما يكون مخلص وصدوق وعارفة يعنى جدع كدا..وموش أى كلام..يعنى انسان انسان..الصديق ممكن آئمن له أوى ..موش بابقى عايزة منه حاجة..ولا هوا كمان بيبقى عايز منى حاجة..كل الحكاية التواصل المخلص..الأنسنة...الشعور بالأنسنة..
الصديق مراية باشوف فيها نفسى..لون فرحى...ولون همى..هوا كمان ممكن يعكس لى الألوان دى أحلى وأزهى..بيشوف خواطرى وقادر يقراها ويفهمها صح بدون كلام كتير..
بيتحملنى وبيفهمنى..وبيرحمنى..
الصداقة الحقيقية هى أعظم علاقة فى الوجود...وأن كمان موش باعرف أعمل غير الصداقات الحقيقية لأن نفسى بتطلع منى...
الصداقات الحقيقية اللى من النوع دا عرفتها فى حياتى ومعرفتش غيرها وأى حاجة تانية هى علاقات عمل...صحيح هما بعاد عنى فى المسافة حالياً وفى الأماكن..لكن بيكفينى مقدار الثقة اللى بينا رغم البعد..يكفينى ان فيه حد على الجانب الآخر حاسس بيا تماماً..وفاهمنى وفاكرنى وأنا جواه عايشة برغم الظروف والمسافات...
ودا لأن أى حاجة حقيقية بتعلم أوى جوا الإنسان وموش بيقدر ينساها يا ريهام..
أما صداقة الإنترنت فدا نوع جديد من الصداقة بحكم التطور لازم نعرف نتعايش برضو معاه وخاصة انه خلاص ممكن يبقى النمط السائد..لكن بالتأكيد النوع دا من الصداقة بيحتاج شوية حرص..
لأنى أن مهما كان ماشوفتش الشخص دا فى الحقيقة فبتفضل فيه مدركات ناقصة ..لكن أنا حد بيسيب دواخله تحكم على الشخص ..باثق فى إحساسى فعلاً وعمره ما خذلنى
وأستطيع انى أقول أنى أعرف ناس كويس من ورا الشاشة..أعرفهم يمكن أكتر من نفسهم..
انا لو اطمنت بطبيعتى للى أدامى باستريح...
ولو فيه حاجة قلقانى أو هزانى يبقى دا معناه ان فيه حاجة فعلاً قلقانى وموش مريحانى ولازم أدور عليها وأفهمها...


 dawdaw انت كعضوة في أبناء مصر أكيد عاصرت مواقف في المنتدى ...ليتك تقصي علينا موقف من المواقف التي أسعدتك فيه و آخر توقفتي عنده و تضايقتي منه و كيف تغلبتي على ذلك

موقف اسعدنى فى المنتدى .. عندما تم اختيار احد موضوعاتى للموضوع المميز بالقاعة العامة .. فوجئت فى ذلك اليوم بكم هائل من التهانى الفورية بشكل أدهش أخانا الفاضل " اشرف المجاهد " .. حيث انى كنت فى بداية مشاركاتى .. فلم أسعد بالفوز قدر سعادتى بشعورى بأنى وسط أسرتى و بين إخوتى ..

الموقف الذى ضايقنى كان أيضاً فى البدايات ..
كنت قد شاركت فى أحد الموضوعات رداً على إحدى المشاركات لتصحيح فكرة ما .. فرد علىّ صاحب المشاركة و قمت بالرد من جديد .. فما كان من الأخ العزيز صاحب الموضوع إلا أن كتب رداً على مشاركتى فى غاية القسوة ..
و قررت أن أتوقف عن المشاركة فى المنتدى لكن ما كان يربطنى به هو المسابقة القرآنية لأخينا الفاضل "الأزهرى المصرى" .. فكنت اشارك فيها فقط .. حتى شاءت الظروف و كتبت موضوعاً و لم أتوقع ردوداً أو اهتماماً به .. لكن الردود قد توالت و إذا بالأخ الفاضل صاحب موضوع الخلاف .. يمتدح فيما كتبته و بدأ الأسلوب يتغير حتى أصبحنا أصدقاء يجمعنا كل احترام و تقدير متبادل ..

ما الذي يستفز اليمامة كعضوة من إدارة المنتدى و اليمامة كمشرفة من أعضاء المنتدى؟

ما الذى يستفزنى كعضوة من إدارة المنتدى؟..بصراحة والله...مفيش..مفيش حاجة استفزتنى خالص..الإدارة هنا ناس فعلاً محترمين وأنا باستريح معاهم ولهم..
وأنا كمان أصلى يا ريهام موش عاملة لنفسى قواعد معينة مؤسسة جوايا بالضغط عليها يمكن إستفزازى..
أنا ماينفعش معايا غير التصريح..وحتى التصريح باتفهمه وموش هايستفزنى..ولأنى باعمل النية الحسنة لأبعد مدى ممكن..
انا بجد موش عارفة هل فيه حاجة بتستفزنى واللا لأ!
لكن ممكن حاجات بسيطة أوى وبرضو باعتبرها عادية..إنى كمشرفة أحياناً باحس وكأننا احنا بس المشرفين أو المراقبين..الوحيدين اللى فاهمين قوانين المنتدى والدنيا كلها موش فاهمة..
يعنى موضوع مايبقاش مناسب ويتحط فى القاعة ..يعنى هو إحنا لوحدنا بس اللى بنقدر نفهم ونميز ..
ردود خالية من اللياقة أحياناً ومستفزة..ليه؟
ليه أضايق الآخرين؟
كل واحد ممكن بيبص للآخر وينتقده بدون مناسبة وبدون داعى ويقلب الموضوع كله لشخصنة ..طيب مانخلينا فى نفسنا ونشتغل بدل ما نبدد طاقتنا فيما لا يفيد..
لكن عموماً يا ريهام أنا موش حد بيسهل استفزازه..أنا بطبيعتى هادية وصبورة وأقدر أتحمل..باصبر جداً على الفعل..باقدر احتوى الناس...وعندى قوة تحمل عالية..
بالإضافة إلى إنى درست أنماط الشخصية فى كورسات..وطريقة التعامل مع كل شخصية..ودا بيسهل عليا بالتأكيد..وبيخلينى اتصرف التصرف المناسب فى الوقت المناسب..
ههههههه
غالباً يعنى..موش أوى



في بداية التعارف من خلال المنتدى بيكن التعامل مع اسم مستخدم خلف شاشة فيما بعد يتحول البعض منهم إلى أشخاص حقيقية في حياتنا ....يا ترى هل اي من تعاملات اليمامة و dawdaw خرجت عن نطاق الشاشة لتصبح حقيقية؟ و هل أضاف ذلك ام كان له الأثر السئ؟ و في حالة عدم حدوث ذلك هل تمانعن في خروج الصداقات خارج نطاق الشاشة؟

و أتمنى و الله .. لكن الظروف اقوى .. و أضعف الإيمان أن نحتفظ بصداقتنا فى المنتدى .

تعرفى يا ريهام...المنتدى كله حقيقة فى حياتى ..بجد..وأنا مابقدرش أتواصل بشكل طبيعى ومريح مع ناس معرفهاش تماماً..
وأنا طبعاً فى الأول كنت حريصة وبعيدة عن قاعات المنتدى وكنت بس فى قاعة الأسرة وبالتحديد فى موضوع مطبخى..كنت بمارس هواية الطهى..بالإضافة انى أصلاً موش محترفة انترنت..
لكن بالإطمئنان قدرت أتواصل أكتر..الناس اللى هنا أنا باشوفهم بجد..موش عارفة ازاى..لكن أنا حاسة انهم جوا كيانى..كلهم أصدقائى..المكان مألوف جداً بالنسبة ليا..وموش عارفة هل دا منى..من جوايا.. واللا من العوامل المحيطة.
لكن علاقات حقيقية بقت واقع..آه...بقى فيه..تعدت حدود الشاشة ..لمجسات حقيقية حسية..وأنا لا أمانع فى خروج علاقات خارج نطاق الشاشة مع ناس استشعرتهم بإحساسى واطمنت لهم..بالعكس أنا باحب الناس أوى..والصداقة والإجتماعيات...وأنا شايفة إن أحسن نتيجة ممكن نوصلها من تعاملنا الإنترنتى إن الأشخاص الكويسين نقدر نقرب منهم ويكونوا مكسب لينا..ويحصل تواصل واستثمار لإحساساتنا فى الواقع..بتبقى مفاجأة جميلة والعلاقات دى على فكرة بتمتد لأن متوفر لها كل الوسائل المعينة لإستمراريتها...

يتبع،،،*

----------


## boukybouky

*اللون الأزرق = boukybouky
اللون الأحمر الداكن= dawdaw
اللون الأخضر الداكن  = اليمامة
اللون الأسود =ابن طيبة*


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



لأننا نتحدث مع بعض هنا خلف شاشة لا تصل الإنطباعات بشكل جيد ....فوقع كلماتنا على الآخرين يساء فهمه في بعض الأحيان و كذلك وقع كلمات الآخرين علينا إلا ان يتم تفسير الردود و توضيحها...فكما يقال يقع رودا المنتديات ضحايا التفسيرات
ما هي مواقف dawdaw و اليمامة من التفسيرات الخاطئة سواء من جابنهم او من جانب المتلقي لحديثهم؟

حدث مرة واحدة فقط .. كانت مع اليمامة .. يومها كتبت مشاركة غريبة الشكل و المضمون .. ما أعرفش كتبتها إزاى ؟ .. رزقها بقى ..لكن زعلت من نفسى جداً رغم انها حذفتها على طول .. و الحمد لله حصل خير ..

بصى يا ريهام..
الإنسان لازم ردوده تكون واضحة ومحددة ولائقة..ماتحتملش أى تفسيرات غير اللى يقصدها فعلاً..لازم يكون حريص على كدا..بمعنى أنها لازم تكون فى الموضوع المطروح وفى عمق القضية..يعنى الغلطة هى غلطة الشخص اللى بيحط احتمالات فى مشاركته..
وبعد كدا بيجى دور المتلقى..المتلقى لازم يكون ذكى..عنده برضو إستلهام..لازم مبدأ إعمال حسن النية يكون متوفر ولازم يستمر لآخر لحظة..والمفروض انى برضو بعد الرد أحسن الظن...سلسلة من إحسان الظن لغاية لما يبقى فيه تصريح مباشر يتطلب منى موقف..
وأنا بجد شايفة إن أفضل طريقة لمواجهة أى سوء تفاهم هى المواجهة سواء على الخاص أو على العام مع التصرف طبعاً بلياقة ..المواجهة هى غرضها تثبيت النية أو القصد..وفى كل الأحوال المحصلة هاتكون إيجابية ودى أفضل من إنى أقع ضحية التفسيرات الخطأ والظنون..
أما فى حالة ان كل واحد يفهم الرد بشكل خاطىء ويسكت فأعتقد انه كدا بيوسع الهوة..خاصة ان ممكن الرد مايكونش مقصود بيه فعلاً حاجة..لكنه هو فهمه من زاوية ما مغايرة للقصد الحقيقى..
فى النهاية لازم تعاملنا مع بعضنا يتسم ببعض التراحم والتعاطف..حسن النية وإحترام الآخر لأقصى درجة ممكنة..
لازم فى كل الأحوال صاحب الموضوع يحتوى كل الردود ويرحب بيها وياخدها على المحمل الجيد..وفى حالة الخطأ فيه قنوات شرعية للإعتراض وليس على طريقة تبادل الإتهامات والنوايا السيئة...


سؤالان توجههما dawdaw...... أحدهما لليمامة و الآخر لأحد أعضاء المنتدى..فما هما؟

سؤالى لليمامة .. علمت من أحد الموضوعات أنكِ كنتِ علمى و ليس أدبى .. فمن أين جئتِ بمعلوماتك عن الفلسفة و حبك الشديد لها ..؟ أم كان ذلك فى الدراسة الجامعية ..؟

و هل هذا التقسيم المستبد النمطى المحدود علمى – أدبى معناه بالفعل تحديد ميول الإنسان يا داوداو؟
دخلت علمى لأنى كنت نهمة جداً فى حبى للعلوم ..عشقت الكيمياء ولاتزال تخلب لبى..الجيولوجيا والطبيعة والبيولوجى..كل العلوم دى مذهولة بيها..
ولكن هل هذا يعنى انه بخلاف تلك العلوم لا أحب؟
أبداً..اللغات شكلت عندى عشق خاص..وعشقى الأكبر كان للفنون بأنواعها..
كمان استهوتنى للنخاع العلوم الأدبية زى الفلسفة والإجتماع وعلم النفس والتاريخ والجغرافيا وحالياً باستعد لدخول الدبلومة المهنية لأنى عايزة امشى فى اتجاه علم النفس وبالتحديد فى الصحة النفسية..
باقر وباكتب وبارسم وباشتغل بإيدى..يعنى كل شىء يا داوداو لأنى ضد التخصص ..وأن لازم الإنسان ذو الطاقة الغير محدودة والقدرات الهائلة جدا يعرف فى كل المجالات ويعرف يتكلم فى كل حاجة ..موش عارفة ازاى انا كدا..لكن لقيت نفسى كدا..
قلت أدخل علمى وأهو على الأقل ممكن أدخل منه بعدين لكل التخصصات التانية..ولقيت نفسى فى دوامة أدخل علوم كيمياء..طيب خليها جيولوجيا..لأ بلاش أنا هادخل فنون جميلة وخاصة انى كنت محققة مراكز على الجمهورية على المستوى الفنى..طيب خليها فنون تطبيقية..لأ لأ..خليها لغات..وقلت لااااااااااااااا خليها فنون جميلة..وقررت..
وبابا رفض..حاولت..رفض..وسطت ناس..رفض..عيطت ..رفض..ودخلت آداب إنجليزى لإعتبارات إقليمية علشان مبقاش بعيدة عنهم أوى وقد كان..والحمد لله..
دا عن علمى وأدبى..التقسيمة الغريبة جدا..
يالنسبة بقى للفلسفة يا داوداو..ايه هى الفلسفة..
الفلسفة دى هى الوصول للحقيقة..ازاى؟
مننا احنا ومن الكون ومن الطبيعة ..فى نطاق ربنا ومشيئته..
الفلسفة فكرنا وروحنا وتأملنا وفى كل المجالات اللى ذكرتها فوق..لا تخلو من الفلسفة..الفلسفة جوانا متعمقة فيها بس لو احنا عندنا روح وعقل بيتأمل..
بنشوف ونلاحظ ونسأل وندقق ونبحث فى ماهية الشىء ومظاهره وقوانينه..يعنى إبداع..ودا شئ بيلائم طبيعتى..
أنا مادرستش فلسفة خالص..لكن قريت كتير
وكانت بنت عمى تخصص فلسفة..فقريت معظم كتبها الدراسية الجامعية معاها..يعنى كأنى درست فلسفة بدون تخرج..وحضرت ندوات وملتقيات كان على رأس محاضريها وضيوفها الدكتور عاطف العراقى..أحد أساتذة الفلسفة الإسلامية البارزين فى مصر والوطن العربى..وله مؤلفات وأنشطة مذهلة ورجل متبحر فعلاً فى القضايا الفلسفية..
وعلى فكرة يا داوداو الفلسفة مادة واسعة ومنتشرة جداً ومتشعبة وترتبط بكل أصناف العلوم وموش بس كدا وبكل جوانب الحياة..يعنى فيه فلسفة للكيمياء وفلسفة للتاريخ وفلسفة للغات..كل حاجة فى الكون لها فلسفة..
أتمنى أكون جاوبتك على سؤالك..

بما اننا مع اليمامة يبقى سؤالى التانى لجيهان محمد على ..
اليمامة و جيهان .. كل منهما مرتبطة بالأخرى جداً .. يعنى جيهان رغم ما تبديه من تعقل و رزانة .. لكنها لا يمكنها إخفاء الطفلة التى بداخلها و التى تظهر على الفور فى وجود اليمامة .. بأحس إنها بتتنطط ..
فهل تقابلتما فى الحقيقة خارج نطاق الشاشة ..؟ أم كل ذلك من خلال المنتدى فقط ؟

للأسف تعذر الوصول لجيهان محمد علي نتمنى أن تتواجد في أقرب فرصة و تشارك معنا

سؤالان توجههما اليمامة.... أحدهما لـ dawdaw و الآخر لأحد أعضاء المنتدى..فما هما؟

سؤال داوداو....وليه اخترتى الإسم دا بالذاتشئ كمان, انتى بتحبى الأطفال؟ و ليه اختارتيه مجال تخصصك الطبى؟ وياترى رأيك إيه فى الطفل المصرى 

ذكرت أكثر من مرة أنى لا أذكر متى و كيف و لماذا سجلت فى المنتدى .. أعتقد كان أثناء بحثى عن شىءٍ ما لا أذكره ..فبالتالى لم أتخير إسماً لأشارك به .. فقط اخترت اسماً أتذكره بسهولة لكثرة نسيانى ..و داوداو .. هو ما أنادى به إبنى أحمد باشا .. عندما يغيظنى .. عايزين تغيروه .. اختاروا لى إسم بديل .. 
طبعاً بأحب الأطفال جداً , و اخترت مجال طب الأطفال لأن التعامل مع الأطفال أريح بكتييييييييير من الكبار ..
و الطفل المصرى ذكى و مبدع و غلبان جداً و مظلوم و محتاج مننا الكثير .. قبل ما نحاسبه لما يكبر على كل سلبياته .. لأن فعلاً الطفل المصرى كنز لازم نهتم به حتى قبل المدرسة .. 

السؤال الآخر للعضو..استاذى العزيز ابن طيبة.كيف ترى مصر فى هذه الفترة؟ وهل مؤمن بالمصريين فى خضم كل الظروف الحالية؟ 

ابن طيبة: السؤال ده يا ندي تاني مرة اتساله في فترة قصيرة جدا جدا 
و اجابتي اسمحي لي هتكون هي رايي في موضوع دكتور محمد "horse"
مصر في عصر الـ ......

تعليق بسيط من dawdaw على تلك الكلمات:

-الثقة.. الثقة فى الله تعالى فقط هى الأصل .. الذى منه نستمد ثقتنا فى أنفسنا و فيمن حولنا .. فلو وثقنا فى خالقنا لأطعناه و لصلح حالنا و حال أمتنا 

-الصبر.. كلما أردت حلاً لأحد المشاكل .. أو عوناً فى الشدائد .. لا أجد أفضل من الصبر .. فهو طوق النجاة ..

-الظلم.. أمَرّ شعور على الإطلاق .. لا يعبأ به الظالم .. و لا يعرف مرارته إلا المظلوم ..

تعليق بسيط من اليمامة على تلك الكلمات

-المنافسة.. المنافسة ..استراتيجية جيدة جداً إذا ما وظفت بشكل مناسب..بمعنى إن المنافسة ممكن يكون لها وجهين أو حدين..وجه نافع ووجه ضار ..المنافسة أصلاً هى عبارة عن إيه؟..هى سبق الوصول لهدف لا يمكن تقاسمه..ولذلك إذا وظفت المنافسة بشكل مخطط له..بشكل تعاونى تشاركى..الكل هايكون رابح..وهانحقق حاجات كتيرة كويسة أوى..ومفيش طرف هايحس بالخسارة لأنه إستفاد ومعززتش فيه أى قيم سلبية..
الشىءالخطير بقى لما الفايز بياخد كل حاجة لوحده..فى الحالة بتتقلب المنافسة لتحدى مجنون بيعزز الخوف وتوجية ضربة عقلية يصحبها انتهاك..وفى الحياة العامة لو إحنا موش فاهمين إن المنافسة بتدفع للأمام وبتزيد من إنتاجيتنا على كل المستويات النفسية والفكرية والإجتماعية والإقتصادية وهاتبقى حرب واحنا لا نحسن تفهم المنافسة لأننا معندناش سماحة كافية وأفق واسع..للأسف .

-العطاء.. لم أجد خيراً من هذا الإقتباس من موضوع لى بعنوان "اعرف قيمة اللحظ" لأدلل به عن مفهوم العطاء عندى..
قبل ان نعطى ..فنحن فى الحقيقة نأخذ...نأخذ الامن والسلام والابتسامة والرضا والكلمة الطيبة والدعاء.
المسلم الحق يعرف جيدا ان العطاء وثيق الصلة بالتوحيد.."المعطى" هو اسم رائع من اسماء الله الحسنى..معناه انه لا مانع لما اعطيت ولا معطى لما منعت..الله معطى...بدون ما يمنع...وليس هناك عاطى اذا ما منع الله...الله وحدة هو المعطى فى كل الاحوال والظروف...اذن الانسان المعطى اظنة بداخلة قبس من نور الله...انسان موحد بالله قلبا وقالبا...يمارس العطاء لوجه الله...ويقول لا اله الا الله من خلال عطاءه.
اختلفت مفاهيم العطاء مؤخرا...البعض يعطى باليمين كى ياخذ بالشمال.
والبعض يعطى لغرض ما فى نفس يعقوب.
والبعض يعطى كحيلة للتمويه مثل الحرباء التى تتلون على كل لون حتى لا تقتنص وتظل تعيث فسادا فى الارض وتتغذى على صغار الكائنات البريئة المسالمة والمستأنسة...
البعض يعطى لتغطية احدى جوانب ضعفة التى لايقدر على مواجهتها فيقوم بالعطاء من اجل اشباع هذا الجانب الضعيف عنده حتى لا يتكشف للاخرين ضعفة.
والبعض يعطى كمرض مصاب به...يظل يعطى ويعطى ويعطى.اكثر مما ينبغى لانه اضعف من ان يقاوم سيطرة الاخرين علية فيأمن جانبهم بالعطاء...مرض عضال لا يستشعر منه قيمة ما يفعلة من اجل اسعاد من يحب.
كل هذا ليس بعطاء ولا تتحقق فيه النية....والحقيقة ان الاسلام دين التوازن والاعتدال...فمثلما نادى بالعطاء نادى ايضا بالاخذ...فالحياة اخذ وعطاء كما نقول بالبلدى..حتى الكلام اخذ وعطاء...كل شىء اخذ وعطاء...هكذا تكون الفطرة السليمة بفهم عميق لهذا المعنى وليس كرد فعل مشروط بالعطاء...اذا لم اخذ فلن اعطى...وليس بالضرورة ان يكون العطاء فى صورة مادية او عينية...ربما يكون العطاء فى التوجيه...فى الكلمة الطيبة...فى التشجيع..فى تطيب النفس والتخفيف عن الاخرين...كلها اوجه واحدة للعطاء.
ومن المحتمل ان يكون العطاء مادى والاخذ معنوى...فتكفينى كلمة شكر للعطاء المادى...كلمة شكر ستشعرنى بقيمة ما افعله ولست فى انتظارها ايضا لان العطاء خالص لوجة الله دون انتظار مقابل سوى من الله عز وجل ولكن كلمة الشكر تعمل على استمرارية العطاء وربط اواصر المحبة والتفانى بين المعطى والمستقبل لعطاءة.

الحقيقة يا ندى كلمات استوقفتني ... دوماً أرى أننا نعطي و لا ننتظر الشكر و لكن أن يتواجد  الجحود فهذا هو أسوأ شئ ...

-الغضب..الغضب شعور مدمر ..مدمر بالفعل..كلكوا أكيد سمعتوا عن الحادثة الأخيرة بتاعة الزوج اللى قتل مراته وولاده فى لحظة غضب..ولحظة الغضب دى بتبقى موش لحظة عادية ولكن بتبقى لحظة وكأن الإنسان فيها فقد كيانه ونسى آدميته واتحول لوحش كاسر..أنا فى رأيى إن الإنسان القارىء المتعلم عن بصيرة ..المؤمن ...موش بيوصل للحظات الغضب المجنونة دى..لأنه على الأقل بيبقى عنده سقف توقعات بيخبيه يقدر يتحمل أقصى النتائج لأنه تصورها قبل كدا..وبالتأكيد لازم ندرب نفسنا على التحكم فى الغضب بذكر الله دايماً..وأنا شخصياً حد بيخاف جداً من نتائج غضب الآخرين وعصبيتهم..بحس بهلع ورعب من العصبية والصوت العالى..بخاف أوى وكأن العالم هينهار فوقيا.


نختتم لقاءنا بكلمات من اليمامة و dawdaw...فماذا سيقولا؟؟

أشكرك جداً يا ريهام على هذا اللقاء .. و يكفى أنك فكرتى فى شخصى المتواضع لاستضافته .. و أشكر الأخت الحبيبة ندى على قبولها للدعوة ..
و كل سنة و كل أبناء مصر طيبين و بخير .. و ربنا يجمعنا دايماً على الخير ..
اللهم تقبل صيامنا و قيامنا و أعنا على الدنيا و على أنفسنا ..
اللهم آمين ..

كنت سعيدة إن داوداو معايا فى الحوار وكنت سعيدة بأجوائك يا ريهام..
وسعيدة أكتر إنى فى أبناء مصر..وممتنة جداً للمنتدى ولناس كتيرة هنا بتحرك فيا فعل الإبداع دايماً وبالتالى قدراتى بتتطور..كل سنة وأنتم طيبين ومحبين..ورمضان كريم..


اليمامة و dawdaw أشكر لكما تواجدكما العطر معي في لقاء صحبة رمضانية 
حقيقي أسعدني تواجدكما و إستجابتكما للمشاركة معي و كل عام و أنتما بصحة و سلام
و ألقاكما دوماً على خير


أخواني و أخواتي إلى الملتقي يوم الخميس القادم 
مع ضيفين من أبناء مصر في آخر صحبة رمضانية

في رعاية الله ،،،*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

*هلا هلا هلا


داوداو و اليمامة مرة واحدة


مفاجاة الحقيقة..

فعلا..رغم حداثة الشخصيتين في المنتدى الا ان تأثيرهم جميل جدا


داوداو..كلامك جميل و تلقائي، و استمتعت فعلا بيه..تحياتي لأحمد 


ندى..الصادقة الهادئة، سعيدة اني مؤخرا اتشرفت بمعرفتك على المستوى الشخصي، و سعيدة أكتر بحوارك الجميل


صاحبة المكان و الضيافة..بوكي  


وردة..و ألف سلامة عليكي

و كمان وردة على الحوار الجميل

و الوردة الأخيرة..للاختيار الجميل جدا جدا



دمتم بكل خير..و ود..و سلام 

*

----------


## ابن البلد

لقاء مميز بكل تأكيد بوكي
وألف اهلا وسهلا بالضيفين داوداو و اليمامة
لي عودة للقراءة بتأني 
 :4:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ندى وداوداو

يادى النور يادى النور
بجد من الشخصيات اللى بحبهم جدا عن بعد
ربنا يسعدهم يااااااااارب
وراجعه تانى

بجد أحلى بدايه مع عودة المنتدى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

اولا كل سنة وابناء مصر كلهم بخير وحب وسلام ...الحمد لله انى هالحق معاكم كام يوم فى رمضان لان بجد رمضان من غير المنتدى ولمتنا الحلوة فيه وحش جدا ... :Girl (6): 
كمان كان حظى حلو انى لحقت موضوع بوكى الجميل ولقاءتها المتميزة اللى بتعملها كل سنة مع اعضاء المنتدى واللى بتعرفنا بيهم اكتر وتقربنا منهم ... :36 3 12: 
قريت سؤال اختى الحبيبة دوادوا وان شاء الله اجاوبها عنه بس سامحونى لان لسة ما استعدتش لياقة الردود الجيدة وانتوا عارفين الصيام وعمايلة بقى ههههههههه يعنى فوتولى لو لاقيتوا حاجة كدا ولا كدا  :36 1 5: 




> *بما اننا مع اليمامة يبقى سؤالى التانى لجيهان محمد على ..
> اليمامة و جيهان .. كل منهما مرتبطة بالأخرى جداً .. يعنى جيهان رغم ما تبديه من تعقل و رزانة .. لكنها لا يمكنها إخفاء الطفلة التى بداخلها و التى تظهر على الفور فى وجود اليمامة .. بأحس إنها بتتنطط ..
> فهل تقابلتما فى الحقيقة خارج نطاق الشاشة ..؟ أم كل ذلك من خلال المنتدى فقط ؟*


شوفى يا ستى ما انكرش انى عاقلة ومتزنة وحكيمة وعبقرية وكل حاجة ههههههه شايفين التواضع 
لكن الانسان عموما بيكون على طبيعته مع الناس القريبين منه واللى بيرتاح لهم وندى من الناس اللى بيتفتح قلبك ليها على طول ومن اول كلمة قريتهالها حسيت انها عندها كتير جدا وجواها مخزون انسانى رائع وانا شخصيا دايما بدور على حتة الانسانية دى فى الناس وبفرح اوى لما بلاقى ناس من النوعية دى بعتبر نفسى محظوظة انى اتعرفت عليها وطبعا بجانب ناس تانية كتير هنا لكن يمكن بحكم تعاونا مع بعض فى الاشراف على قاعة المناقشات دا ربطنا ببعض اكتر وقرب ما بينا وبعدين دوادوا اجمل حاجة انك تلاقى انسان تتكلمى معاه على طبيعتك بدون تحفظات ولا خطوط حمرا وانتى واثقة فى النهاية انه مش هايفهمك غلط او يزعل منك لو كلمة فلتت منك غصب عنك وغلطتى فى حقه... مساحة التسامح لما بتبقى ممتدة بين الاشخاص بتصنع علاقة غاية فى الروعة والجمال وفى النهاية الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم له حديث رائع بيقول ان الارواح جنود مجندة واعتقد اللى بيحصل بينا هنا فى المنتدى من حب والفة بين البعض دليل دامغ على صحة الحديث دا  ...لسوء الحظ احنا ما اتقابلناش فى الواقع لكن مين عارف يمكن دا يحصل قريب وظروفنا تسمح بدا ...
اشكرك يا قمر على سؤالك الجميل وبجد كان حوار رائع قريته واسمتعت بيه جدا وبشكر ريهام مايسترو الحوارات الانسانية واللى بتقدر تعمل حالة جميلة من الالفة بين الاعضاء بمواضيعها كل سنة وانتم طيبين ودايما متجمعين على الخير والحب بإذن الله
تحياتى

----------


## سوما

بوكي ,, 
بتعرفى تختارى صحبتك الجميلةهايلة بجد ,, تسلمى .. :f2: 
داوداو ,,
حقيقي مبسوطة انك اتعرف عليكى ,, من الاقلام اللى بحب اتابعها بجد..
ربنا يوفقك يا دكتورة ويسلمك من كل شر .. :f2: 
ندى ,,
طبعا من القلوب اللى قريبة مني أوى رغم ان مفيش كلام شخصى بيننا ,,
بجد كلماتك جميلة اوى وعجبنى فيديو اللى منزلها ,, 
تسلمي يا ندى ,,,,, ويسعد ايامك دايماااااااااا .. :f2: 
جيهان ,,
منورة المنتدى بجد ,, حمدلله على سلامتك يا قمرايااااا  :f2:

----------


## drmustafa

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

بوكي 
مش عارف اقول حاجة غير اللي باكتبه لك بعد كل لقاء 
اختياراتك هائلة وأسئلتك ذكية 
ضيعتي مني الكلام 

dawdaw و اليمامة
حقيقي حواركما أكثر من رائع 
استمتعت كثيرا بمتابعته
والتعرف على جوانب جديدة من شخصيتكما 

كل سنة واحنا متجمعين هنا على الخير

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> *
> صاحبة المكان و الضيافة..بوكي  
> 
> وردة..و ألف سلامة عليكي
> 
> و كمان وردة على الحوار الجميل
> 
> و الوردة الأخيرة..للاختيار الجميل جدا جدا
> 
> ...


ازيك يا إيمان منورانا دايماً في الصحبة
يا رب يخليكي تسلمي يا قمراية

ياااه كل الورود ديه ربنا يبارك لك ..الله يسلمك الحمد الله بقت أفضل 
في إنتظارك دوماً و كل سنة و انت بصحة و سلام

في رعاية الله،،،




> لقاء مميز بكل تأكيد بوكي
> وألف اهلا وسهلا بالضيفين داوداو و اليمامة
> لي عودة للقراءة بتأني


التميز بيكون بتواجدك يا باشا 
ماشي في إنتظارك بس مش تتأخر 
انت عليك دلوقتي مواضيع كتيرة كاتب انك راجع لها  :: 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## اليمامة

> *هلا هلا هلا
> 
> 
> داوداو و اليمامة مرة واحدة
> 
> 
> مفاجاة الحقيقة..
> 
> فعلا..رغم حداثة الشخصيتين في المنتدى الا ان تأثيرهم جميل جدا
> ...


أهلاً بيكى يا إيمان
وجودك هنا حقيقى بيسعدنى جداً
ومتشكرة جداً على كلامك الجميل
وأتمنى إنى أكون عند حسن ظنك
وإن كنتى إنتى إتشرفتى بمعرفتى مرة فأنا إتشرفت بمعرفتك ميت مرة
ودا حقيقى جداً ومافيهوش أى مجاملة لسبب بسيط
لأن اللى انتى حساه أنا مؤكد حساه
والعكس صحيح
بالنسبالى اللى باحسه فى الناس عارفة انهم بيحسوه فيا
أو اللى بيحسوه فيا بحسه فيهم..
ههههههههه
أرواح متآلفة من عند ربنا..
تحياتى للأولاد..وأن شاء الله دايماً بخير.. :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

ريهااااااااام.. :f2: 
الحوار طلع حلو !!!!!!!
عجيبة؟!
بجد انبسطت لما قريته على بعضه وكمان قريت كلام داوداو وتعليقاتك اللطيفة..
وكنت سعيدة انك أتاحتى ليا الفرصة للتعبير ..
بس عايزة أقولك انك لو عملتى الحوار دا معايا تانى هتلاقى إجابات مختلفة خالص
فيه حاجات اتغيرت كتير من ساعتها
ههههههههههههههه
بشكرك وبشكر كل الناس الحلوة اللى هنا
والمنتدى دا كله..
مع خالص تحياتى للجميع

----------


## اليمامة

> لقاء مميز بكل تأكيد بوكي
> وألف اهلا وسهلا بالضيفين داوداو و اليمامة
> لي عودة للقراءة بتأني


 أهلا بيك أخى ابن البلد  :f: 
شكراً لوجودك..
وفى انتظار عودتك..

----------


## اليمامة

> ندى وداوداو
> 
> يادى النور يادى النور
> بجد من الشخصيات اللى بحبهم جدا عن بعد
> ربنا يسعدهم يااااااااارب
> وراجعه تانى
> 
> بجد أحلى بدايه مع عودة المنتدى


أهلاً إيمان  :f2: 
شكراً لكلامك الجميل
انتى برضو من الشخصيات الجميلة جداً هنا..
واللى تدخل القلب على طول..
بس ملاحظة عليكى فى الفترة الأخيرة كل ما تروحى فى حتة تقولى 
أنا راجعة تانى
انتى دايماً كدا ناسية الرز على النار؟
هههههههه
يارب ترجعى تانى...
ربنا يسعدك يارب..

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> اولا كل سنة وابناء مصر كلهم بخير وحب وسلام ...الحمد لله انى هالحق معاكم كام يوم فى رمضان لان بجد رمضان من غير المنتدى ولمتنا الحلوة فيه وحش جدا ...
> كمان كان حظى حلو انى لحقت موضوع بوكى الجميل ولقاءتها المتميزة اللى بتعملها كل سنة مع اعضاء المنتدى واللى بتعرفنا بيهم اكتر وتقربنا منهم ...


و انت طيبة يا جيهان و بخير يا رب و حمد الله على السلامة

يا رب يخليكي تسلمي يا قمر
ده إحنا اللي حظنا حلو انك لحقتينا 
و سعيدة برأيك و ان شاء الله دايماً متجمعين في الخير




> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> بوكي ,, 
> بتعرفى تختارى صحبتك الجميلةهايلة بجد ,, تسلمى ..


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
ازيك يا سوما منورة دايماً بفرح لما بشوفك معانا في الصحبة

ربنا يبارك لك الف شكر يا قمر

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## اليمامة

> اولا كل سنة وابناء مصر كلهم بخير وحب وسلام ...الحمد لله انى هالحق معاكم كام يوم فى رمضان لان بجد رمضان من غير المنتدى ولمتنا الحلوة فيه وحش جدا ...
> كمان كان حظى حلو انى لحقت موضوع بوكى الجميل ولقاءتها المتميزة اللى بتعملها كل سنة مع اعضاء المنتدى واللى بتعرفنا بيهم اكتر وتقربنا منهم ...
> قريت سؤال اختى الحبيبة دوادوا وان شاء الله اجاوبها عنه بس سامحونى لان لسة ما استعدتش لياقة الردود الجيدة وانتوا عارفين الصيام وعمايلة بقى ههههههههه يعنى فوتولى لو لاقيتوا حاجة كدا ولا كدا 
> 
> 
> شوفى يا ستى ما انكرش انى عاقلة ومتزنة وحكيمة وعبقرية وكل حاجة ههههههه شايفين التواضع 
> لكن الانسان عموما بيكون على طبيعته مع الناس القريبين منه واللى بيرتاح لهم وندى من الناس اللى بيتفتح قلبك ليها على طول ومن اول كلمة قريتهالها حسيت انها عندها كتير جدا وجواها مخزون انسانى رائع وانا شخصيا دايما بدور على حتة الانسانية دى فى الناس وبفرح اوى لما بلاقى ناس من النوعية دى بعتبر نفسى محظوظة انى اتعرفت عليها وطبعا بجانب ناس تانية كتير هنا لكن يمكن بحكم تعاونا مع بعض فى الاشراف على قاعة المناقشات دا ربطنا ببعض اكتر وقرب ما بينا وبعدين دوادوا اجمل حاجة انك تلاقى انسان تتكلمى معاه على طبيعتك بدون تحفظات ولا خطوط حمرا وانتى واثقة فى النهاية انه مش هايفهمك غلط او يزعل منك لو كلمة فلتت منك غصب عنك وغلطتى فى حقه... مساحة التسامح لما بتبقى ممتدة بين الاشخاص بتصنع علاقة غاية فى الروعة والجمال وفى النهاية الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم له حديث رائع بيقول ان الارواح جنود مجندة واعتقد اللى بيحصل بينا هنا فى المنتدى من حب والفة بين البعض دليل دامغ على صحة الحديث دا  ...لسوء الحظ احنا ما اتقابلناش فى الواقع لكن مين عارف يمكن دا يحصل قريب وظروفنا تسمح بدا ...
> اشكرك يا قمر على سؤالك الجميل وبجد كان حوار رائع قريته واسمتعت بيه جدا وبشكر ريهام مايسترو الحوارات الانسانية واللى بتقدر تعمل حالة جميلة من الالفة بين الاعضاء بمواضيعها كل سنة وانتم طيبين ودايما متجمعين على الخير والحب بإذن الله
> تحياتى


جيهان الغالية عندى.. :f: 
أنا بشكرك جداً يا جيهان على كلامك الحلو..وأنا حساه وعرفاه لأنه زى ما قلت قبل كدا لإيمان الشامى بجد بتبقى الأرواح مجندة ومتآلفة ..والحقيقة ومن أول ما جيت هنا المنتدى ولو تفتكرى وانا بكن لك احساس خاص..ودا طبعا علشان إحساسك دايماً الإنسانى الفريد..لأنك انتى برضو من أوائل الناس هنا اللى بيتمتعوا بالصفة الإنسانية العالية دى..وأنا شخصياً بتبقى دى أول حاجة بدور عليها فى الإنسان لأن بعد كدا هاتوقع منه ايه غير كل خير!!
ولاشك ان تعاونا على القاعة زى ما قولتلى قرب ما بينا كتير..الحمد لله وربنا يديم المحبة والإخوة اللى بينا...
كمان عايزة أقولك..إنى كل ما بآخد قرار ما..بتنط صورتك فى خيالى..وبجد من أوائل الناس اللى بفضل علشانها....
يمكن حاسة كدا وكأن احنا اتعاهدنا على شىء..يمكن فاكرين هانغير الدنيا بالطاقة اللى عندنا..هههههههه
ولكن الحقيقة من الصعب جدا إنك تلاقى ناس بتشاركك نفس المبادى والأحلام النبيلة والصور المثالية ومتمسكين بها لآخر لحظة ومؤمنين إنها أحلام الأرض اللى مابتموتش..فبيبقى الواحد عايز يفضل عايش فى الحالة دى حتى ولو من غير تفعيل يا جيهان لكن بيكفيه الأثر والأمل اللى بتسيبه فى نفسه..
إستثرتى فيا إبداع..وكتبت متأثرة بإحساسك لاشك..وعزفنا حاجات جميلة..
أشكرك يا جيهان.
وأتمنالك التوفيق دايماً.
وعلاقتنا إن شاء الله أقوى حتى من مجرد علاقة منتدى وأتمنى تسنح لنا الفرصة ونتقابل فى الحقيقة ولا نكتفى بمجرد الصوت..
تحياتى وتقديرى لك الدائمين..
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> بوكي ,, 
> بتعرفى تختارى صحبتك الجميلةهايلة بجد ,, تسلمى ..
> داوداو ,,
> حقيقي مبسوطة انك اتعرف عليكى ,, من الاقلام اللى بحب اتابعها بجد..
> ربنا يوفقك يا دكتورة ويسلمك من كل شر ..
> ندى ,,
> طبعا من القلوب اللى قريبة مني أوى رغم ان مفيش كلام شخصى بيننا ,,
> بجد كلماتك جميلة اوى وعجبنى فيديو اللى منزلها ,, 
> تسلمي يا ندى ,,,,, ويسعد ايامك دايماااااااااا ..
> ...


أهلاً بيكى يا وسام.. :f2: 
مبسوطة بوجودك أوى وخاصة انك حد يا وسام جميل ورقيق جداً
إنتى كمان ربنا يعلم من أقرب الناس لقلبى جدا برغم اننا متكلمناش خالص
ولكنه شعورى الخاص تجاهك
متشكرة جدا على كلامك الطيب
مع خالص تحياتى ومحبتى..

----------


## اليمامة

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
> 
> بوكي 
> مش عارف اقول حاجة غير اللي باكتبه لك بعد كل لقاء 
> اختياراتك هائلة وأسئلتك ذكية 
> ضيعتي مني الكلام 
> 
> dawdaw و اليمامة
> حقيقي حواركما أكثر من رائع 
> ...


أهلاً بيك يا دكتور مصطفى.. :f2: 
يسعدنى تواجد أخ عزيز زيك فى هذا الحوار..
الحمد لله انه لاقى إعجاب عندك وقبول
ومتشكرة على كلامك الجميل
تحياتى واحترامى الدائمين
 :f2:

----------


## boukybouky

> ريهااااااااام..
> الحوار طلع حلو !!!!!!!
> عجيبة؟!
> بجد انبسطت لما قريته على بعضه وكمان قريت كلام داوداو وتعليقاتك اللطيفة..
> وكنت سعيدة انك أتاحتى ليا الفرصة للتعبير ..
> بس عايزة أقولك انك لو عملتى الحوار دا معايا تانى هتلاقى إجابات مختلفة خالص
> فيه حاجات اتغيرت كتير من ساعتها
> ههههههههههههههه
> بشكرك وبشكر كل الناس الحلوة اللى هنا
> ...


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ازيك يا ندى منورة يا قمراية و كل سنة و انت بصحة و سلام يا رب
طيب الحمد الله انه عجبك ...
و انا اللي سعيدة بقبولك و قبول كل ضيوفي التواجد معايا في الصحبة بجد

طيب إيه رايك تقولي لنا إيه اللي اتغير؟؟
ايه اللي حصل من بعد الحوار و خلاكي تشوفي حاجات اتغيرت
متشوقة الحقيقة اسمع منك جداً ده

في إنتظارك
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## اليمامة

شكر خاص لأستاذنا العزيز معتز..
وفضلت أجيب إجابته هنا على سؤالى علشان الكل يقراها ببساطة 
وفعلاً يا أستاذ معتز أنا فاكرة المقال دا 
تقريباً كان أول مقال حضرتك تكتبه فى مجلة أبناء مصر
وكان رائع الحقيقة وأنا حتى علقت عليه ساعتها




> أزمة انتماء
> 
> مصريون فراعنة ؟ .... مصريون اقباط ؟ مصريون مسيحييون ؟ .... ام مصريون عرب مسلمين ؟ .... تُفاجئنا هذه الازمة كلما طفت علي السطح مشكلة مع اي من الاخوة الاشقاء في البلاد العربية ... و تجد الصرخات تتعالي هنا و هناك عن اصل المصريين و هل هم حقا عرب ام مسلمين ام فراعنة ام اقباط ؟ ... بل تثور هذه الاسئلة عند احتدام الخلاف بين المسلمين و المسيحيين في مصر عن جذور كل منهما و الي اي اصل ينتمون .
> اذا تكلمنا عن اللغة نجد ان مصر اليوم قطاع من العالم العربي و اذا تكلمنا عن الديانة الرسمية لوجدنا مصر شطر من العالم الاسلامي ... مصر اعتنقت الاسلام دينا و اتخذت الضاد لغة و لعبت دورا خطيرا في التاريخ الاسلامي كله .
> و مع هذا لا يمكننا ان نفصل شعب مصر عن جذوره الاولي او نسلخه من انتمائه لجدوده الاقدمين سواء كانوا فراعنة او اقباط يقول في ذلك المؤرخ " إرمان " أن الشعب الذي سكن مصر القديمة ... يعيش حتى الآن في السكان الحاليين لهذه البلاد " و رغم تاييدي المطلق لمقولة إرمان الا ان الواقع و ما نراه من إحساس المصريين بعروبتهم تدل علي انفصام تام بين مصر الاسلامية و ما سبقها .
> فالمصري المسلم ينظر الي الاسلام كاساس لحضارته و يعتبر العصور السابقة علي الاسلام كانها تاريخ شعب اخر انتهي امره و المصري المسيحي يعتبر اللغة العربية و ما تحمله من ثقافة كاساس لحضارته . بل لو اننا اردنا تقسيما ادق فاننا نري المصريين احد اثنين اما مسلم يري ان حضارته هي التي تبدأ بالتاريخ الاسلامي و اما مسلم او مسيحي يشعر ان اللغة العربية و التراث الحضاري هي التي تجمعه بالشعوب التي تتكلم العربية .
> و النتيجة العملية لكل هذا هي ان سكان مصر من المسلمين يبدأون تاريخهم الحضاري بالفتح الاسلامي و من غير المسلمين يبدأون تاريخهم الحضاري بكرازة مرقس الرسول ثم يشاركون مواطنيهم المسلمين في ثقافتهم العربية .
> اما عن الفراعنة الذين ينتمي هؤلاء و هؤلاء اليهم فمازال غالبية الشعب المصري مسلمينه و مسيحييه يرون فيها سُبةً و عارا فالمسلمين يرون في كل ملوك مصر فراعنة مشركين بالله او متالهين و ينظرون الي اثارها و كانها اصناما و لا تختلف نظرة المسيحيين عن نظرة المسلمين فبعد دخول المسيحية الي مصر و ما ان اصدر تيودوسيوس عام 395 ميلادية امره بايقاف العبادات الوثنية في انحاء الامبراطورية حتي راح المسيحيون المصريون يهدمون او يخربون تلك المعابد او يحيلونها الي كنائس و بيع .
> و في عشرينيات القرن الماضي نشات مدرسة من ابناء هذا الشعب تنادي بالفرعونية و لم تكن تلك المدرسة لتتنكر للعروبة فما عرفنا من اقطابها الا كتابا في صدارة كتاب العربية و مفكرين من اعرف الناس بتاريخهم الاسلامي ... انما كانت هذه الحركة تحاول ان تمحو عن المصريين سُبةً و عارا ... سبة جهلهم بتاريخهم و عار ازدرائهم لحقبة مجيدة من احقاب هذا التاريخ .
> اقول ذلك ليتذكر من نسى من ابناء هذا الشعب ... انتم احفاد الفراعنة ... و احفاد الاقباط الذين كانت عقيدتهم وثنية في بعض فترات حياتهم ثم دانوا بالمسيحية ثم انتقل غالبيتهم للاسلام و احتفظت القلة القليلة منهم بديانتهم المسيحية فتناقلوها جيلا بعد جيل . اما غالبية الاقباط الذين اسلموا فقد اندمجوا مع العرب الفاتحين و انتقلوا من زهو حضارتهم الفرعونية الي تواضع و عظمة الحضارة العربية المتسمة بالبساطة و السماحة و الوقار


تحياتى  :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> ازيك يا ندى منورة يا قمراية و كل سنة و انت بصحة و سلام يا رب
> طيب الحمد الله انه عجبك ...
> و انا اللي سعيدة بقبولك و قبول كل ضيوفي التواجد معايا في الصحبة بجد
> 
> طيب إيه رايك تقولي لنا إيه اللي اتغير؟؟
> ايه اللي حصل من بعد الحوار و خلاكي تشوفي حاجات اتغيرت
> متشوقة الحقيقة اسمع منك جداً ده
> ...


أهلاً يا ريهام
من ضمن الحاجات اللى اتغيرت
انى عرفت ناس هنا أكتر
وعلاقتى بيهم تعدت تماماً حدود المنتدى
بالقياس لوقت الحوار باعتبر دا تغيير كان سريع جدا ومفاجىء
ومكنتش متوقعاه
ولكن لاشك إنه أسعدنى قوى وخلانى أحس بفضل المنتدى
احساس مختلف خالص عن الأول
لما الوسيلة بجد تتحول لشىء بيخدم الواقع بشكل أكثر مصداقية
بتحسى انك ماكونتيش بتضيعى وقتك ولا بتهرجى
إنما كان إستثمار فعلاً لطاقة الحب والخير دى اللى كانت جواكى..
يعنى بتتعاملى وانتى عارفة الناس دى
موش بتفرق فعلاً؟

----------


## د. أمل

العزيزة .. ريهام ..

         أشكرك غاليتى أن أتحتِ لى هذه الفرصة .. لأشارك معكم هذه الحوارات الدافئة .. فقد كنت أتعجب من الأبواب المغلقة و الأماكن المهجورة ( بالنسبة لى ) مثل  "تحت دائرة الضوء" و أخيراً كُتِبت لى المشاركة فيها على يديكِ ..

   الحوار طلع جميل لكنى لم أدرك أن الديباجة الأولى داخلة فى الموضوع .. لذلك لم أكتب رداً عليها .. و كان اهتمامى بالإجابة على الأسئلة .. الظاهر كان فى حد بيستعجلنى و عايز الإجابات بسرعة !! ..

   يا حبيبتى أحمد مين اللى أعلمه ده ؟ .. ده كان مدرسة فى الكوارث .. الحمد لله  و سبحان الهادى ..هو عريس دلوقتى .. ماحدش عنده عروسة ..؟؟

 ربنا يخليكِ و يسعدك يا ريهام .. و دايماً تجمعينا على الخير ..
 و كل سنة و أنتِ طيبة ..

----------


## د. أمل

حبيبتى  " ندى " .. 

   سعدت جداً بحوارك .. و تواجدك معى فى نفس الحلقة .. و جميل جداً الفيديو اللى عن الاسماعيلية ..

   شفتى يا ندى .. كان عندى حق فى سؤالى لكِ عن الفلسفة .. فتخصص ابنة عمك ساعد فى اطلاعك على الفلسفة بتدرج و توسع ..  

  و عندك حق إن تقسيم التخصص مستبد .. فكنت أحب التاريخ و الجغرافيا .. لكن حبى للرياضيات و العلوم أكبر .. و كنت أتمنى أن أتخصص فى الجيولوجيا أو الفيزياء .. 
 الأول كان نفسى أدخل علمى رياضة علشان أدخل هندسة .. لكن والدى رحمه الله رفض .. لأن العائلة كلها مهندسين و عايزين يغيروا ..  فكنت أنا بداية التغيير و الباقى كملوا ورايا ..

  بصراحة أنا كانت فكرتى عن الفلسفة سيئة جداً .. لأنى كنت بأسمع عنها من ناس بيرددوا كلام مش فاهمينه .. و زاد الطين بلة .. أيام الدكتوراة كانت من جامعة الأزهر و أنا بكالوريوس و ماجستير قصر العينى فكان لازم آخد سنة مواد إسلامية ..
 و كان الحديث عن علماء الكلام و الفلاسفة فيه شبهة اتهام ..

 لغاية ما قرأت أحد ردودك لموضوع كتبته مش فاكرة إسمه .. و تناولتِ الرد من وجهة نظر فلسفية و كان جميل جداً و فيه الرد على تساؤلى .. فحسيت إنها شىء جدير بالمعرفة .. 

   أعتقد لنا تكملة فى الكلام مرة تانية بإذن الله ..

 و شكراً على الحوار الجميل ..

      ربنا يبارك لك و يسعدك .. يا رب ..

----------


## د. أمل

> *هلا هلا هلا
> 
> 
> داوداو و اليمامة مرة واحدة
> 
> 
> مفاجاة الحقيقة..
> 
> فعلا..رغم حداثة الشخصيتين في المنتدى الا ان تأثيرهم جميل جدا
> ...



    عزيزتى " إيمان الشامى " .. 


       دايماً كده مشاركاتك بتكون الأولى .. الظاهر من كتر التدريب على حل الفوازير ..

   أشكرك حبيبتى على كلماتك الرقيقة .. 

  و أنا اكتشفت أنك فعلاً شخصية جميلة .. و حاسلم لك على أحمد .. هو مش أصغر منك بكتير يعنى ..

 ربنا يخليكِ و يسعدك .. و يوفقك فى دراستك و كل أحوالك ..

----------


## د. أمل

> لقاء مميز بكل تأكيد بوكي
> وألف اهلا وسهلا بالضيفين داوداو و اليمامة
> لي عودة للقراءة بتأني




   عزيزى  "ابن البلد " ..

      أهلاً بيك .. بس يا ريت ما تتأخرش فى العودة ..

----------


## د. أمل

> ندى وداوداو
> 
> يادى النور يادى النور
> بجد من الشخصيات اللى بحبهم جدا عن بعد
> ربنا يسعدهم يااااااااارب
> وراجعه تانى
> 
> بجد أحلى بدايه مع عودة المنتدى




  إيمى حبيبتى ..

  و الله أنا بحبك جدأً و بأحس إنك بنتى .. صغنن كده و كميل ..

و بجد من الشخصيات اللى بأتمنى أقابلها فى الحقيقة ..

  فى انتظارك يا إيمان .. 

 قلبى بيقول لى حتيجى على العيد ..

 ربنا يخليكِ و يبارك لك و يحقق لك كل أمانيكِ ..

----------


## د. أمل

> اولا كل سنة وابناء مصر كلهم بخير وحب وسلام ...الحمد لله انى هالحق معاكم كام يوم فى رمضان لان بجد رمضان من غير المنتدى ولمتنا الحلوة فيه وحش جدا ...
> كمان كان حظى حلو انى لحقت موضوع بوكى الجميل ولقاءتها المتميزة اللى بتعملها كل سنة مع اعضاء المنتدى واللى بتعرفنا بيهم اكتر وتقربنا منهم ...
> قريت سؤال اختى الحبيبة دوادوا وان شاء الله اجاوبها عنه بس سامحونى لان لسة ما استعدتش لياقة الردود الجيدة وانتوا عارفين الصيام وعمايلة بقى ههههههههه يعنى فوتولى لو لاقيتوا حاجة كدا ولا كدا 
> 
> 
> شوفى يا ستى ما انكرش انى عاقلة ومتزنة وحكيمة وعبقرية وكل حاجة ههههههه شايفين التواضع 
> لكن الانسان عموما بيكون على طبيعته مع الناس القريبين منه واللى بيرتاح لهم وندى من الناس اللى بيتفتح قلبك ليها على طول ومن اول كلمة قريتهالها حسيت انها عندها كتير جدا وجواها مخزون انسانى رائع وانا شخصيا دايما بدور على حتة الانسانية دى فى الناس وبفرح اوى لما بلاقى ناس من النوعية دى بعتبر نفسى محظوظة انى اتعرفت عليها وطبعا بجانب ناس تانية كتير هنا لكن يمكن بحكم تعاونا مع بعض فى الاشراف على قاعة المناقشات دا ربطنا ببعض اكتر وقرب ما بينا وبعدين دوادوا اجمل حاجة انك تلاقى انسان تتكلمى معاه على طبيعتك بدون تحفظات ولا خطوط حمرا وانتى واثقة فى النهاية انه مش هايفهمك غلط او يزعل منك لو كلمة فلتت منك غصب عنك وغلطتى فى حقه... مساحة التسامح لما بتبقى ممتدة بين الاشخاص بتصنع علاقة غاية فى الروعة والجمال وفى النهاية الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم له حديث رائع بيقول ان الارواح جنود مجندة واعتقد اللى بيحصل بينا هنا فى المنتدى من حب والفة بين البعض دليل دامغ على صحة الحديث دا  ...لسوء الحظ احنا ما اتقابلناش فى الواقع لكن مين عارف يمكن دا يحصل قريب وظروفنا تسمح بدا ...
> اشكرك يا قمر على سؤالك الجميل وبجد كان حوار رائع قريته واسمتعت بيه جدا وبشكر ريهام مايسترو الحوارات الانسانية واللى بتقدر تعمل حالة جميلة من الالفة بين الاعضاء بمواضيعها كل سنة وانتم طيبين ودايما متجمعين على الخير والحب بإذن الله
> تحياتى




      حمد الله على السلامة يا جيهان يا حبيبتى ..

  المنتدى نوَّر برجوعك .. 

     وحشتنى يا عاقل يا رزين .. ربنا يجمعك أنتِ و ندى على الخير دايماً و يديم صداقتكما .. و بصراحة أنتم الاتنين ما تتخيروش عن بعض .. 

  و الله نفسى أشوفكم بجد  .. بس مش عارفة إزاى .. 

 ربنا يديم علينا المنتدى و يجمعنا دايماً على الخير ..

----------


## د. أمل

> بوكي ,, 
> بتعرفى تختارى صحبتك الجميلةهايلة بجد ,, تسلمى ..
> داوداو ,,
> حقيقي مبسوطة انك اتعرف عليكى ,, من الاقلام اللى بحب اتابعها بجد..
> ربنا يوفقك يا دكتورة ويسلمك من كل شر ..
> ندى ,,
> طبعا من القلوب اللى قريبة مني أوى رغم ان مفيش كلام شخصى بيننا ,,
> بجد كلماتك جميلة اوى وعجبنى فيديو اللى منزلها ,, 
> تسلمي يا ندى ,,,,, ويسعد ايامك دايماااااااااا ..
> ...




    عزيزتى " سوما " ..

       شكراً حبيبتى على مشاركتك العطرة  و الرقيقة مثلك ..

  ربنا يسعدك و يبارك لك و يحفظك من كل سوء ..

 و كل سنة و أنتِ طيبة ..

----------


## د. أمل

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
> 
> بوكي 
> مش عارف اقول حاجة غير اللي باكتبه لك بعد كل لقاء 
> اختياراتك هائلة وأسئلتك ذكية 
> ضيعتي مني الكلام 
> 
> dawdaw و اليمامة
> حقيقي حواركما أكثر من رائع 
> ...





   شكراً لك يا دكتور مصطفى على ثنائك و مشاركتك الطيبة ..

 و أتمنى أن يدوم تجمعنا على الخير .. 

 و كل سنة و أنت بكل خير ..

----------


## حمادو

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ماشاء الله يا ريهام الإختيار المرة دي يعني..........زي كل مرة ههههههههه
ساعات باحس انك بتدرسي المنتدى طول السنة وبتعرفى بالظبط مقدار كل شخص عند الناس ايه, وبالتالى بتقدرى انك تستضيفي العضو السليم فى الموضوع السليم..
ربنا مايحرمنا من مواضيعك ولقاءاتك الجميلة دي.


بنت بلدى الأخت العزيزة ندى المنصراوية...
حقيقي استمتعت جدا بكلامك عن الصداقة وسنة الإختلاف فى كل شئ حوالينا

بس هل فعلا الاسماعيلية مالهاش ملامح؟ كده محتاج أغير رؤيتي للمدينة خصوصا وانها من المدن المحببة جدا ليا.


الدكتورة داوداو...
سعيد بالتعرف على حضرتك من خلال ردودك فى المنتدى, وردودك فى اللقاء.
وعايز اقول لحضرتك اننا احيانا ممكن بنشوف بعض الردود قاسية علينا أو على أحد الأعضاء, وقتها مابنقدرش نقيم العضو فى أسرة المنتدى إلا لما نشوف مجمل فكره وردوده فى المنتدى...ودا اللى متأكد منه أن حضرتك عملتيه بعد الموقف اللى حكيتيه, وإلا كان زمان المنتدى فقد قلم متميز زي حضرتك.

نيجي بأه للمهم....هو انتى وأخوكى بأه اللى كنتوا بتحدفوا البمب على جدي؟؟؟ علشان كده الراجل مات بدري بعد سن السبعين. ان شاء الله اشوف اقرب محامي وارفع عليكم قضية بمب 
وعروسة أحمد عندي إن شاء الله...مريم بنتى
أتجوز بس الأول واخلف...ولو مريم مالحقتش أحمد, هاتلحق ابنه اكيد إن شاء الله
كل عام والجميع بخير وسعادة
*

----------


## الشحرورة

*طيب اقول بقى ايه يا بوكى
هو فى احلى ولا أجمل من كده حوار
وصحبة روعة وتجنن وجميل جدا الأختيار
ربنا يديم المحبة بين الجميع

الرقيقة داوا داوا

اهلا بكِ يا قمر منورة كل مكان
ومبسوطة جدا انى اتعرفت عليكى اكتر هنا جميلة
ودايما معانا بأذن الله

اليمامه الرقيقة

طبعا كلامى عنك مهما قلت هيكون قليل شخصية 
جميلة ونقية ومحبة للجميع وصريحة ومريحة
وقريبة من الكل بمودة وطيبة ورقة يارب دايما تكونى بخير
والجميل انك بتشاركى الكل بكل المواضيع
ربنا يديم عليكى نعمة المودة

كل سنة وانتم طيبين وصحبتكم روعة

ودى وتقديرى*

----------


## اليمامة

> حبيبتى  " ندى " .. 
> 
>    سعدت جداً بحوارك .. و تواجدك معى فى نفس الحلقة .. و جميل جداً الفيديو اللى عن الاسماعيلية ..
> 
>    شفتى يا ندى .. كان عندى حق فى سؤالى لكِ عن الفلسفة .. فتخصص ابنة عمك ساعد فى اطلاعك على الفلسفة بتدرج و توسع ..  
> 
>   و عندك حق إن تقسيم التخصص مستبد .. فكنت أحب التاريخ و الجغرافيا .. لكن حبى للرياضيات و العلوم أكبر .. و كنت أتمنى أن أتخصص فى الجيولوجيا أو الفيزياء .. 
>  الأول كان نفسى أدخل علمى رياضة علشان أدخل هندسة .. لكن والدى رحمه الله رفض .. لأن العائلة كلها مهندسين و عايزين يغيروا ..  فكنت أنا بداية التغيير و الباقى كملوا ورايا ..
> 
> ...


أختى الحبيبة الدكتورة داوداو
كان من دواعى سرورى وسعادتى أن يضمنى معك هذا الحوار وتشرفت بمعرفتك عن قرب أكثر وأكثر ويشهد الله أن رأيى فى شخصك الكريم منذ البداية كان مفعم بكل هذه الأحاسيس الصادقة..
فعلاً طبعاً وجود بنت عمى معايا ساعدنى على المزيد من الإطلاع على العلوم الفلسفية بجانب حبى للقراية وفى كل شىء.
وبجد شىء رائع أنه من خلال الممارسة العملية والإحتكاك يقدر الإنسان يكون واسطة خير بينه وبين حتى علم من العلوم ويخلى الناس تحبه وتغير رأيها فيه..
الفلسفة طالما بحق وفى نور الله فلا خوف أو قلق..لأنها ساعات بتقذف نور ما فى القلب حقيقى بيعمق الإيمان أكتر وأكتر..
أنا شاكرة ليكى كل كلامك الجميل وسؤالك الرائع لجيهان..وردك عليها الأروع..وباكرر وباقول جيهان بتحسسنى إن الأمانى لسة ممكنة..
أنا كمان نفسى أشوفك وأتعرف على حضرتك..وشىء هايشرفنى بالتأكيد لو جيتى الإسماعيلية وشوفتك وأنا قريب جداً عندى امتحانات فى القاهرة هاجيلك أنا بقى وأمرى لله..
كل سنة وإنتى بخير وتحياتى لأحمد..وللأسرة كلها.. :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ماشاء الله يا ريهام الإختيار المرة دي يعني..........زي كل مرة ههههههههه
> ساعات باحس انك بتدرسي المنتدى طول السنة وبتعرفى بالظبط مقدار كل شخص عند الناس ايه, وبالتالى بتقدرى انك تستضيفي العضو السليم فى الموضوع السليم..
> ربنا مايحرمنا من مواضيعك ولقاءاتك الجميلة دي.
> 
> 
> بنت بلدى الأخت العزيزة ندى المنصراوية...
> حقيقي استمتعت جدا بكلامك عن الصداقة وسنة الإختلاف فى كل شئ حوالينا
> ...


أهلاً يا حمادو   :f: ..ازيك..منور الصحبة
ومتشكرة جداً على كلامك الجميل..
بالنسبة للإسماعيلية مقدرش أنكر انها بلد رائعة..نضيفة ومليانة خضرا
يعنى تقدر تقول الماء والخضرة وايه ناقص بقى..ايه؟
الوجه الحسن
ههههههههه
فعلاً الماء والخضرة والوجه الحسن
لكن موش عارفة أقولك ايه؟
البلد اللى مفيهاش أصدقاء ليك أعتقد مبتشوفش جمالها كويس لأنه جمال الأماكن بيظهر بالبشر..فاهم..
وفيه مثل مصرى موش فاكراه بيعنى قصدى دا
لكن هى بلد حلوة كتير..خفيفة..بس عيبها ساعات الهدوء الشديد وخاصة كل ما الليل بيدخل ..يعنى ممكن المحلات تقفل الساعة 11
ومواعيد عملهم مضطربة..بيناموا بدرى وبيصحوا متأخر...طب ينفع؟
هههههههههه
لكن بورسعيد أحلى كتييييييييييييييير جداً من الإسماعيلية..بورسعيد ممتعة بكل ما فى الكلمة من معانى
وفى الآخر انت بتجيها زيارة..مجرد ضيف
بتستمتع بجمالها..الشجر العتيق والخضرة والورد والقناة..والملاحات..والبلاجات..وبتمشى
ولكن فى الحقيقة هى دى كل الإسماعيلية
أضف انى حد بيحب الأماكن والبلاد فيمكن بتصيبنى حالة ملل سريعة ولكن الحمد لله بنتعايش
ياريت متكونش غيرت رأيك فيها
هى فعلاً بلد حلوة..ومليانة مانجا  :: 
المهم العين اللى بتشوف
تحياتى وتقديرى..

----------


## اليمامة

> *طيب اقول بقى ايه يا بوكى
> هو فى احلى ولا أجمل من كده حوار
> وصحبة روعة وتجنن وجميل جدا الأختيار
> ربنا يديم المحبة بين الجميع
> 
> الرقيقة داوا داوا
> 
> اهلا بكِ يا قمر منورة كل مكان
> ومبسوطة جدا انى اتعرفت عليكى اكتر هنا جميلة
> ...


أهلا أختى الغالية الشحرورة
منورة الدنيا بجدعنتك وطيبتك وجمال قلبك
متشكرة أوى يا أحلى شحرورة على كلامك الجميل
معقول أنا كل دا؟
ربنا يخليكى وأكون دايماً عند حسن ظنك 
ويديم بينا المودة والمعروف دايماً
مع خالص تحياتى وتقديرى
 :f2:

----------


## د. أمل

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ماشاء الله يا ريهام الإختيار المرة دي يعني..........زي كل مرة ههههههههه
> ساعات باحس انك بتدرسي المنتدى طول السنة وبتعرفى بالظبط مقدار كل شخص عند الناس ايه, وبالتالى بتقدرى انك تستضيفي العضو السليم فى الموضوع السليم..
> ربنا مايحرمنا من مواضيعك ولقاءاتك الجميلة دي.
> 
> 
> بنت بلدى الأخت العزيزة ندى المنصراوية...
> حقيقي استمتعت جدا بكلامك عن الصداقة وسنة الإختلاف فى كل شئ حوالينا
> ...






حمااااااااااااااااااااادوووووووووووووووووووووو

إنت فين يا عمنا ..

و الله كنت خايفة و قلقانة جداً .. لتكون اتقمصت من مشاركتى اياها ..

و كنت ناوية أعمل لك نداااااااااااااااء فى المنتدى 

بس الحمد لله ظهرت و وفرت علىَّ التكاليف 

أصلك برضه جيت لى على الدمل و قعدت تخبط 

ممكن تعتبر إنى عندى عقدة نفسية من الأنانية و الأنانيين .. علشان كده كلمتك استفزتنى .. الحمد لله حصل خير ..




و بعدين ياابنى إنت مش منصوراوى .. و جدك يبقى منصوراوى زيك !!

يبقى شفناه فين و إمتى ؟ ولا هى تلاكيك و خلاص ..

ولا عايز تعمل زى بلاد الفرنجة اللى بيتلككوا على أى حاجة علشان ياخدوا تعويضات ..


يا ريهااااام .. عايزاكى تعملى لى مثل على المنصوراويين إنهم بيفتروا على خلق الله ظلماً و عدواناً .. و يا ريت تنزلى لهم المثل الجديد فى الفزورة ..


خلينا بقى فى عروسة أحمد .. قل لى يا سيدى يعنى لسة قدامنا كتير ولا أدور لكم انتم الاتنين على عروستين و اريح نفسى ..

شكلها حترسى على كده .. بس يا رب العروستين و أهلهم ما يدعوش علىَّ .. من تحت راسكم .. يعنى لازم تشرفونى و ترفعوا راسى ..


   ربنا يوفقك انت و أحمد و يسعدكم و ييسر لكم كل أموركم و يقدم لكم الخير ..

و كل سنة و انت طيب ..

----------


## د. أمل

> *طيب اقول بقى ايه يا بوكى
> هو فى احلى ولا أجمل من كده حوار
> وصحبة روعة وتجنن وجميل جدا الأختيار
> ربنا يديم المحبة بين الجميع
> 
> الرقيقة داوا داوا
> 
> اهلا بكِ يا قمر منورة كل مكان
> ومبسوطة جدا انى اتعرفت عليكى اكتر هنا جميلة
> ...





  الشحرورة .. شخصياً .. عندنا ..

 الصحبة نورت بيكى يا جميلة ..

 تسلمى يا رب على كلماتك الرقيقة ..

و أنا معاكى و رأيى زى رأيك بالضبط فى اليمامة ..

هى فعلاً ودودة و لطيفة مع الجميع ..


كل سنة و أنتِ بكل خير ..

----------


## حمادو

> أهلاً يا حمادو  ..ازيك..منور الصحبة
> ومتشكرة جداً على كلامك الجميل..
> بالنسبة للإسماعيلية مقدرش أنكر انها بلد رائعة..نضيفة ومليانة خضرا
> يعنى تقدر تقول الماء والخضرة وايه ناقص بقى..ايه؟
> الوجه الحسن
> ههههههههه
> فعلاً الماء والخضرة والوجه الحسن
> لكن موش عارفة أقولك ايه؟
> البلد اللى مفيهاش أصدقاء ليك أعتقد مبتشوفش جمالها كويس لأنه جمال الأماكن بيظهر بالبشر..فاهم..
> ...


*أظن أن المثل بيقول الجنة من غير ناس ماتداس!!!
محتاجين بوكي فى الموضوع دا تفيدنا.

سبحان الله يا أستاذة ندى, كلامك دا بالظبط عن الإسماعيلية هو اللى مخليني بحبها, هدوء وخضرة ووجه حسن, لأن أهل الإسماعيلية الأصليين بحس فيهم جمال فطري.
بس حضرتك أكيد عندك حق أن المكان بدون أصدقاء بيفقد قيمته الجمالية.

أما بأه بورسعيد...مع إعتذاري يعني لأهل بورسعيد كلهم, وللدكتورة إيمان الشامي بالذات, بس مش بحب المدينة دي, باحسها ضيقة قوى على ناسها وسريعة وغير متناسقة.
على العموم هو فعلا أنيبانزل المناطق دي حاليا زيارة بس, ولو انى حتى قبل المانيا كان نفسى أستقر فى الإسماعيلية.

عارفه بأه المحلات هنا بتقفل امتى؟ الساعة 8 مساءا...ايام السبت 6 مساءا, وأيام الأحد كل المحلات قافلة 

خالص التحية والتقدير لقلم وشخص حضرتك
*




> حمااااااااااااااااااااادوووووووووووووووووووووو
> 
> إنت فين يا عمنا ..
> 
> و الله كنت خايفة و قلقانة جداً .. لتكون اتقمصت من مشاركتى اياها ..
> 
> و كنت ناوية أعمل لك نداااااااااااااااء فى المنتدى 
> 
> بس الحمد لله ظهرت و وفرت علىَّ التكاليف 
> ...


*دكتورة داوداو العزيزة...
أفتكر آخر مرة اتقصمت فيها كان عندي 9 سنين, يومها بابا الله يرحمه ادانى قلم لن أنساه مدى الحياة...بخلاف انه مستحيل أزعل من شخص اختلف معايا أو أراد تصحيح معلومة عندي أيا كانت طريقة إعلانه للاختلاف.
الفكرة انى للاسف نقلت من محل سكنى القديم لمدينة ما يعلم بيها إلا ربنا, وبسبب النقل لسه منتظر الانترنت يدخل البيت, وعقبال ما يدخل مابقدرش اتواجد الا من الشغل فى أوقات الفراغ.

نيجي بأه لموضوع التعويض...على فكرة إحنا مهاجرين من المدينة اللى حضرتك كنتى بترمى فيها البمب..ولنا حق تاريخي فى تلك المدينة وفى أسعار البمب, يعني القضية كسبانة كسبانة بعون الله.
أما العروسة...احب اقول لحضرتك انى أستاذ طبخ وتقدرى تشوفى دا فى مسابقات المطبخ الرمضانية القديمة, يعني مش هاتعب العروسة فى حاجة.
بخلاف ان أمنية حياتى أن ربنا يرزقنى ببيت كبير جميل وسط أشجار كتيرة بعيد عن المدينة والجيران, 
علشان لما أشغل موسيقي كلاسيكية رومانسية وأعلق مراتى فى السقف وانزل فيها ضرب
ماحدش يسمع لها حس...لأن صوت المرأة عورة لامؤاخذة.

دكتورة داوداو
سعيد جدا بالتعرف على حضرتك عن قرب, وأتمنى من الله أن تدوم تلك العلاقة الطيبة, وتزول أي شوائب أو آثار سلبية سببتها مشاركتى المذكورة أعلاه.*

----------


## د. أمل

> أختى الحبيبة الدكتورة داوداو
> كان من دواعى سرورى وسعادتى أن يضمنى معك هذا الحوار وتشرفت بمعرفتك عن قرب أكثر وأكثر ويشهد الله أن رأيى فى شخصك الكريم منذ البداية كان مفعم بكل هذه الأحاسيس الصادقة..
> فعلاً طبعاً وجود بنت عمى معايا ساعدنى على المزيد من الإطلاع على العلوم الفلسفية بجانب حبى للقراية وفى كل شىء.
> وبجد شىء رائع أنه من خلال الممارسة العملية والإحتكاك يقدر الإنسان يكون واسطة خير بينه وبين حتى علم من العلوم ويخلى الناس تحبه وتغير رأيها فيه..
> الفلسفة طالما بحق وفى نور الله فلا خوف أو قلق..لأنها ساعات بتقذف نور ما فى القلب حقيقى بيعمق الإيمان أكتر وأكتر..
> أنا شاكرة ليكى كل كلامك الجميل وسؤالك الرائع لجيهان..وردك عليها الأروع..وباكرر وباقول جيهان بتحسسنى إن الأمانى لسة ممكنة..
> أنا كمان نفسى أشوفك وأتعرف على حضرتك..وشىء هايشرفنى بالتأكيد لو جيتى الإسماعيلية وشوفتك وأنا قريب جداً عندى امتحانات فى القاهرة هاجيلك أنا بقى وأمرى لله..
> كل سنة وإنتى بخير وتحياتى لأحمد..وللأسرة كلها..



    ربنا يبارك لك يا ندى و يسعدك ..

شفتى غشيت ازاى كلام جيهان و اختصرته فى كلمة .. أصلى بأزهق من الكتابة الكتير ..
 و أنا فى المدرسة كنت أحياناً أزهق من حل الامتحان .. و أشوف أنا حليت قد إيه .. و لو لقيتنى حليت شوية كويسين .. أسلم الورقة و أقوم أمشى .. رغم إن الامتحان بيكون سهل بس أنا زهقت .. الكلام ده طبعاً ما حدش يعرفه .. بس كنت واعية يعنى الموضوع ده فى النقل فقط مش فى الشهادات أبداً ..

 يا ريت أعرف امتحاناتك دى إمتى و فين و ليه وازاى و كل الحاجات دى .. و يا ريت أقدر أشوفك و أمرك لله .. 

 عايزة أكمل معاكى نقاش حول أيهما أفضل التخصص أم عدمه ..
بس نستأذن ريهام الأول ممكن نكمل هنا ولا لأ .. 
و يا ريت يا ريهام تكونى صريحة معانا يعنى لو عايزانا نكمل كلامنا على السلم مش مشكلة خالص .. لا داعى للحرج ..


   كل سنة و أنتم طيبين ..

----------


## اليمامة

> ربنا يبارك لك يا ندى و يسعدك ..
> 
> شفتى غشيت ازاى كلام جيهان و اختصرته فى كلمة .. أصلى بأزهق من الكتابة الكتير ..
>  و أنا فى المدرسة كنت أحياناً أزهق من حل الامتحان .. و أشوف أنا حليت قد إيه .. و لو لقيتنى حليت شوية كويسين .. أسلم الورقة و أقوم أمشى .. رغم إن الامتحان بيكون سهل بس أنا زهقت .. الكلام ده طبعاً ما حدش يعرفه .. بس كنت واعية يعنى الموضوع ده فى النقل فقط مش فى الشهادات أبداً ..
> 
>  يا ريت أعرف امتحاناتك دى إمتى و فين و ليه وازاى و كل الحاجات دى .. و يا ريت أقدر أشوفك و أمرك لله .. 
> 
>  عايزة أكمل معاكى نقاش حول أيهما أفضل التخصص أم عدمه ..
> بس نستأذن ريهام الأول ممكن نكمل هنا ولا لأ .. 
> ...


ههههههههههههههههه
يا حبيبتى يا دكتورة داوداو.. :f2: 
دايماً مشاركاتك بتسيب بسمة على وشى..ربنا يخليكى...
أنا مستعدة للنقاش إذا ما وافقت ريهام..
ولو انتى يا ريهام من هواة التخصص...نعمل احنا يا دكتورة موضوع..احنا صغيرين..هههههههه
وهاحكيلك قصة الإمتحانات اللى مابتخلصشى..حتى سايبة المذاكرة وقاعدة ألعب.. :: 
بس أصلى أنا زى حالاتك..هى مرة قراية بتركيز وخلاص..بس لما باجى أكتب بقى يا دكتورة..بتنهمر عليا الأفكار وبتتداعى التداعيات لدرجة انى بحس ان السقف هايقع عليا..أول لما هاحس بقى انه هايغمن عليا من كتر مانا حسه باللى بكتبه وبيتضح المعنى أكتر وأكتر بسيب القلم..هى دى حكايتى مع المشاركات الطويلة اللى بتغلبك فى القراية..سامحينى معلش..
هقعد على السلم أهو هاستنى قرار ريهااااااام..

----------


## اليمامة

> أظن أن المثل بيقول الجنة من غير ناس ماتداس!!!
> محتاجين بوكي فى الموضوع دا تفيدنا.
> 
> سبحان الله يا أستاذة ندى, كلامك دا بالظبط عن الإسماعيلية هو اللى مخليني بحبها, هدوء وخضرة ووجه حسن, لأن أهل الإسماعيلية الأصليين بحس فيهم جمال فطري.
> بس حضرتك أكيد عندك حق أن المكان بدون أصدقاء بيفقد قيمته الجمالية.
> 
> أما بأه بورسعيد...مع إعتذاري يعني لأهل بورسعيد كلهم, وللدكتورة إيمان الشامي بالذات, بس مش بحب المدينة دي, باحسها ضيقة قوى على ناسها وسريعة وغير متناسقة.
> على العموم هو فعلا أنيبانزل المناطق دي حاليا زيارة بس, ولو انى حتى قبل المانيا كان نفسى أستقر فى الإسماعيلية.
> 
> ...


هو دا يا حمادو..الجنة من غير ناس ماتنداس..فعلاً وحقيقى..
خلينى أقولك ان المحلات لما بتقفل فى ألمانيا بدرى..فدا نظام متبع شبه رسمى أعتقد..أو يعنى الناس متعوده عليه لأنه مؤكد فى الوقت اللى بعد كدا بيبقى فيه تنظيمات تانية أو سهرات تانية وأماكن ترفيهية بتفتح أبوابها للناس..يعنى أقصد الناس موش بالتأكيد هتنام من الزهق..
الظريف هنا بجد انك ممكن الساعة 2 صباحا تاخد بعضك وتروح تقعد فى الجناين وعلى بحيرة التمساح..وفى نمرة سته عند استراحة السادات كدا..فى مواجهة القناة مباشرة والسفن..يعنى بجد بتشوف التاريخ..وبتشهد جمال لا مثيل له..
مازالت بورسعيد لها كاريزما عندى أقوى..موش عارفة ليه..بس يمكن الحركة نفسها..
تقبل خالص تحياتى..

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

أنا مش لاحقة أرد بس بقرأ اللي بينزل ...الوقت اليومين دول زنقة شويتين  :: 

الموضوع موضوعكم يا جماعة يعني أهلاً وسهلاً بكل النقاشات و الموضوعات المطروحة و الغير مطروحة 

خدوا راحتكم على الآأأأأأخر ...ديه فرصة أستمتع معاكم بنقاش جميل 

دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
> بوكي 
> مش عارف اقول حاجة غير اللي باكتبه لك بعد كل لقاء 
> اختياراتك هائلة وأسئلتك ذكية 
> ضيعتي مني الكلام 
> كل سنة واحنا متجمعين هنا على الخير


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

ربنا يخليك يا دكتور و الله ده كفايا وجودك و مشاركتك معانا
يا رب دايماً متجمعين في الخير و كل سنة و انت بالصحة و السلام




> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ماشاء الله يا ريهام الإختيار المرة دي يعني..........زي كل مرة ههههههههه
> ساعات باحس انك بتدرسي المنتدى طول السنة وبتعرفى بالظبط مقدار كل شخص عند الناس ايه, وبالتالى بتقدرى انك تستضيفي العضو السليم فى الموضوع السليم..
> ربنا مايحرمنا من مواضيعك ولقاءاتك الجميلة دي.
> 
> كل عام والجميع بخير وسعادة*


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

مييييين سي لطفي... ياابني انت بتظهر فجأة و تختفي ....
طول السنة يا نهار ابيض  ::  لا مش أوي كده 
بس أنا في العموم بدرس أي شخصية بستضيفها في اي موضوع معايا 
علشان أقدر أوجه لها الاسئلة المناسبة و اللي تخرج لنا بردود جديدة حتى من العضو اللي عارفينه

ربنا يخليك يا أحمد و ما يحرمنا من لمتنا الحلوة هنا 
 و كل سنة و انت بصحة و سلام




> *طيب اقول بقى ايه يا بوكى
> هو فى احلى ولا أجمل من كده حوار
> وصحبة روعة وتجنن وجميل جدا الأختيار
> ربنا يديم المحبة بين الجميع
> 
> كل سنة وانتم طيبين وصحبتكم روعة
> 
> ودى وتقديرى*


الشحرورة مش تقولي اي شئ يا قمر كفايا تكوني موجودة
يا رب يخليكي الروعة بتكون بتواجدك و مشاركتك 
يا رب ...اللهم آمين و يرجع لنا كل اللي غايبين كمان

و كل سنة و انت طيبة و بخير يا رب

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> العزيزة .. ريهام ..
> 
>          أشكرك غاليتى أن أتحتِ لى هذه الفرصة .. لأشارك معكم هذه الحوارات الدافئة .. فقد كنت أتعجب من الأبواب المغلقة و الأماكن المهجورة ( بالنسبة لى ) مثل  "تحت دائرة الضوء" و أخيراً كُتِبت لى المشاركة فيها على يديكِ ..
> 
>    الحوار طلع جميل لكنى لم أدرك أن الديباجة الأولى داخلة فى الموضوع .. لذلك لم أكتب رداً عليها .. و كان اهتمامى بالإجابة على الأسئلة .. الظاهر كان فى حد بيستعجلنى و عايز الإجابات بسرعة !! ..
> 
>    يا حبيبتى أحمد مين اللى أعلمه ده ؟ .. ده كان مدرسة فى الكوارث .. الحمد لله  و سبحان الهادى ..هو عريس دلوقتى .. ماحدش عنده عروسة ..؟؟
> 
>  ربنا يخليكِ و يسعدك يا ريهام .. و دايماً تجمعينا على الخير ..
>  و كل سنة و أنتِ طيبة ..


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

طيب الحمد الله مش بقى فيه أي أماكن مهجورة هنا :: 

عايزينك تاخدي راحتك على الآخر و تتجولي في كل مكان

و لا يهمك يا قمر ...أيوة انا اللي كنت بستعجلها  ::   ::  و الله يا داوداو الوقت في رمضان شنيع مريع بجد
فبحضر دايماً المواضيع من قبله و رغم كده السنة ديه و الله فضل بعض رتوش فضلت اعملها في رمضان و ده بيخلي الواحد 
قاعد قلقان علشان بيكون نفسي كل لقاء يطلع جميل و ضيوفي الكرام يكونوا مبسوطين

ربنا يبارك لك في احمد و يفرحك به 
و تسلمي يا قمر و أشوفك على خير
كل سنة و انت بصحة و سلام

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## طائر الشرق

الحوار جميل جدا يا استاذة ريهام وانتى اختارتى شخصيتين طيبة القلب سمة دائمة فيهم

مبروك الاختيار الموفق دا


استاذة ندى بخصوص اخر حاجة فى الدراما الرمضانية 

عاوزك تعودى الواد ابنك ما يلحوسش وش سواق الاتوبيس بالمانجا عشان دا مال عام  :: 
اجاباتك كانت جميلة جدا كعادتك يا ميس ندى وبجد بجد بجد 







يارب المانجا تخلص عشان السواق يرتاح ::  


دكتورة داوداو


انا لغاية دلوقتى عاوز اعرف معنى داوداو وايه الاسم دا :: 


ماتقولى ديدى دودو  لازم يعنى تطيروا اخر شعرتين فى راسى  :: 


اجاباتك كانت جميلة جدا برضه يا دكتورة وانتى من يوم ما دخلتى الموقع وانتى بتثبتى معنى الصداقة اللى انتى ذكرتيه فوق


استاذة ريهام


هايدى السبب والهاكر


روحى صفى حسابك معاهم  وانا عايز تعويض منك عشان التأخير دا ::

----------


## اليمامة

مييييييييييين؟
هيثم!!!!
الوادالجن اللى لا يهدى ولا يون!!!!
دا بمناسبة يعنى قاعة المناقشات والدراما الرمضانية وأفضل رد يومى  :: 
يعنى جاى على الواد الغلبان اللى لسه داخل KG1 السنة دى وتتشطر عليه؟
لعلمك بقى السواق هو اللى عايز وشه يتلحوس بالمانجا
دى مانجا يا هيثم مانجا..
أنا متشكرة جداً يا هيثم لكلامك الجميل ووجودك الأجمل..
وأتمنى أشوفك باشمهندس أد الدنيا وتحقق على أرض مصر اللى انت بتحلم بيه
وانت قادر والله لأنك مليان أمل ووعى
تحياتى وتقديرى الدائمين.. :f:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> أهلاً إيمان 
> شكراً لكلامك الجميل
> انتى برضو من الشخصيات الجميلة جداً هنا..
> واللى تدخل القلب على طول..
> بس ملاحظة عليكى فى الفترة الأخيرة كل ما تروحى فى حتة تقولى 
> أنا راجعة تانى
> انتى دايماً كدا ناسية الرز على النار؟
> هههههههه
> يارب ترجعى تانى...
> ربنا يسعدك يارب..



وليه الفضايح دى يا ندى
ماتخليها في سرك :: 
والله يا ندى زى ما أنتى عارفه مفيش وقت في رمضان
يادوب الواحد بيظبط وقته على مواعيد المسابقات
واليكشاويه بقا ومشاغلها  :: 

كلامك كله يا ندى جميل
بس إنتى من المنصوره نفسها ولا إيه؟؟؟
دا إحنا على كده أولاد بلد
ربنا يسعدك ويخليلك أولادك 
ويديم الحب بينا يا نادو ياااااااارب 



> إيمى حبيبتى ..
> 
>   و الله أنا بحبك جدأً و بأحس إنك بنتى .. صغنن كده و كميل ..
> 
> و بجد من الشخصيات اللى بأتمنى أقابلها فى الحقيقة ..
> 
>   فى انتظارك يا إيمان .. 
> 
>  قلبى بيقول لى حتيجى على العيد ..
> ...



صغنن وجميل هههههههههههههههههه
مش أوى كده
دا أنا لسه شهر وشويه وأبقي 26 سنه بس مش عايزه أدخل  :: 
وهابقا شحط وكبير

ربنا يسعدك يا دكتوره زى ما أسعدتينى بكلامك
وبالنسبه لإسمك هاعقد إجتماع عاجل مع اليكشاويه
لمناقشه نيمك وإختيار إسم مناسب
حتى ننبثق ولا نتوقف عند حد الزمن الذى لا يتناسب مع الليبراليه  :: 

وكل سنه وإنتوا طيبين
 :f2:

----------


## طائر الشرق

> مييييييييييين؟
> هيثم!!!!
> الوادالجن اللى لا يهدى ولا يون!!!!
> دا بمناسبة يعنى قاعة المناقشات والدراما الرمضانية وأفضل رد يومى 
> يعنى جاى على الواد الغلبان اللى لسه داخل KG1 السنة دى وتتشطر عليه؟
> لعلمك بقى السواق هو اللى عايز وشه يتلحوس بالمانجا
> دى مانجا يا هيثم مانجا..
> أنا متشكرة جداً يا هيثم لكلامك الجميل ووجودك الأجمل..
> وأتمنى أشوفك باشمهندس أد الدنيا وتحقق على أرض مصر اللى انت بتحلم بيه
> ...


 *طلعى بس مصر من الموضوع

عشان المفروض ابقى انجح الاول* ::

----------


## طائر الشرق

> وليه الفضايح دى يا ندى
> ماتخليها في سرك
> والله يا ندى زى ما أنتى عارفه مفيش وقت في رمضان
> يادوب الواحد بيظبط وقته على مواعيد المسابقات
> واليكشاويه بقا ومشاغلها 
> 
> كلامك كله يا ندى جميل
> بس إنتى من المنصوره نفسها ولا إيه؟؟؟
> دا إحنا على كده أولاد بلد
> ...


 *شحط وكبير كمان
انا لو منك ما ادخلش تانى 

دا انتى هاتتجرسى هنا

إلا بقى لو شخللتى جيوبك  او شنطتك اللى لسه المية جنيه ما بردتش منها 

فاكراها يا ياكشاوية* ::

----------


## اليمامة

> *طلعى بس مصر من الموضوع
> 
> عشان المفروض ابقى انجح الاول*


ناجح ومجبور إن شاء الله
متزعلنيش بقى
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> *شحط وكبير كمان
> انا لو منك ما ادخلش تانى 
> 
> دا انتى هاتتجرسى هنا
> 
> إلا بقى لو شخللتى جيوبك  او شنطتك اللى لسه المية جنيه ما بردتش منها 
> 
> فاكراها يا ياكشاوية*


 ::   ::

----------


## طائر الشرق

*ما خلاص الفاس وقعت فى الراس

انتى لسه هتدعى 

اللى دعى دعا من بدرى يا بشر
*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *شحط وكبير كمان
> انا لو منك ما ادخلش تانى 
> 
> دا انتى هاتتجرسى هنا
> 
> إلا بقى لو شخللتى جيوبك  او شنطتك اللى لسه المية جنيه ما بردتش منها 
> 
> فاكراها يا ياكشاوية*


منك لله يا شيخ  ::

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

سلام الله عليكم 

بصراحه لقاء ولا اروع كالعاده

اليمامه ..النقيه القلب والاحساس دوما وصاحبه القلم المبدع بحق 
ويمكن هذه هي الفرصه الالي التي تتاح لي فرصه القول بان اليمامه من الاعضاء القليلين 
اللي ليهم رونق خاص جدا في المنتدي ..واشهد لها والله شهاده حق (من موقع الحدث زي مابيقولو) 
انها من اكبر المخلصين لمنتدي ابناء مصر .. 

وعشان كده عايز اسالك سؤالين : 

واحد مهم ..
والتاني ..سؤال مالوش لازمه 
 :: 

نبدا بالمهم : 
اليمامه المشرفه ..اصبحت تلتهم وقتا كبيرا من اليمامه العضوه ... 
الجمله صحيحه ولا خاطئه 

السؤال اللي مش مهم ..بس مهم للكرويين اللي زي حالاتي : 

انتي من المنصوره زي ماقلتي .. 
لو المنصوره بتلعب مع الاسماعيلي ..ولائك بيكون لمين 
انا عارف ان مالكيش في الكوره ..بس نفترض انك رايتي مباره بين الفريقين 
هاتشجعي مين .. 
وبعدين هيا الاسماعيليه بتكره الاهلي ليه كده .. 

بس خلاص 

 :36 1 55: 

داوداو 
اخت عزيزه وطيبه القلب جدا 
يمكن يادكتوره مجرد مابشوف اسمك في اي موضوع بهيئ نفسي لابتسامه بسيطه 
تخرج من القلب 
ادام الله عليكي طيبه قلبك ونقاء سريرتك دوما يارب 

سؤالي لحضرتك 
حضرتك طبيبه اطفال ...ويقال دائما عن الطفل المصري انه ازكي اطفال العالم 
الي ان يصل الي سن السادسه 
اي من اول دخوله للمدرسه ..بيتحول طبعا لحاجه تانيه  :: 
برايك : هل هذه المقوله صحيحه .. ولماذا ؟؟ 

بوكي 
دائما اختياراتك جميله ورائعه بحق ..واختيارك هذه المره يجمع بين الطرفين نقاء القلب 
شكرا لكي هذا الاختيار الموفق ..الذي اسعدنا بكل تاكيد

----------


## د. أمل

> *دكتورة داوداو العزيزة...
> أفتكر آخر مرة اتقصمت فيها كان عندي 9 سنين, يومها بابا الله يرحمه ادانى قلم لن أنساه مدى الحياة...بخلاف انه مستحيل أزعل من شخص اختلف معايا أو أراد تصحيح معلومة عندي أيا كانت طريقة إعلانه للاختلاف.
> الفكرة انى للاسف نقلت من محل سكنى القديم لمدينة ما يعلم بيها إلا ربنا, وبسبب النقل لسه منتظر الانترنت يدخل البيت, وعقبال ما يدخل مابقدرش اتواجد الا من الشغل فى أوقات الفراغ.
> 
> نيجي بأه لموضوع التعويض...على فكرة إحنا مهاجرين من المدينة اللى حضرتك كنتى بترمى فيها البمب..ولنا حق تاريخي فى تلك المدينة وفى أسعار البمب, يعني القضية كسبانة كسبانة بعون الله.
> أما العروسة...احب اقول لحضرتك انى أستاذ طبخ وتقدرى تشوفى دا فى مسابقات المطبخ الرمضانية القديمة, يعني مش هاتعب العروسة فى حاجة.
> بخلاف ان أمنية حياتى أن ربنا يرزقنى ببيت كبير جميل وسط أشجار كتيرة بعيد عن المدينة والجيران, 
> علشان لما أشغل موسيقي كلاسيكية رومانسية وأعلق مراتى فى السقف وانزل فيها ضرب
> ماحدش يسمع لها حس...لأن صوت المرأة عورة لامؤاخذة.
> ...





   عزيزى حمادو ..

       ربنا يسهل و النت يدخل للبيت علشان تشارك براحتك ..

و على فكرة المدينة اللى كنا بنرمى فيها البمب مش هى اللى انتم هاجرتم منها ده بس تشابه أسماء ..
 و كمان كنا أطفال ليس علينا حرج و صايمين و بنسلى صيامنا ..
 فإنسى موضوع التعويض من أصله ..


   أما بالنسبة للعروسة .. أنا عرفت طلبك .. أحسن حاجة أجيب لك مرتبة إسفنجية علشان تبقى خفيفة عليك و أنت بتعلقها فى السقف .. و حترزع فيها براحتك مش حتطلَّع صوت .. و ده حيسهل لك السكن فى أى مكان .. يعنى كله توفير ..


   شكراً يا حمادو على كلامك الطيب و أنا الأسعد بمعرفتك .. و ربنا يديم المعروف ..

----------


## د. أمل

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> أنا مش لاحقة أرد بس بقرأ اللي بينزل ...الوقت اليومين دول زنقة شويتين 
> 
> الموضوع موضوعكم يا جماعة يعني أهلاً وسهلاً بكل النقاشات و الموضوعات المطروحة و الغير مطروحة 
> 
> خدوا راحتكم على الآأأأأأخر ...ديه فرصة أستمتع معاكم بنقاش جميل 
> 
> دمتم بكل خير
> في رعاية الله،،،




   يا سلاااااام .. 

  شكراً يا ريهام يا جميلة .. يا أميرة يا طيبة ..على كرمك و حسن ضيافتك ..



 يا ندى ..

  ياللا اطلعى من على السلم .. حنكمل كلامنا هنا ..

بس استنى شوية لما أرد على باقى المشاركات ..

----------


## د. أمل

> الحوار جميل جدا يا استاذة ريهام وانتى اختارتى شخصيتين طيبة القلب سمة دائمة فيهم
> 
> مبروك الاختيار الموفق دا
> 
> 
> استاذة ندى بخصوص اخر حاجة فى الدراما الرمضانية 
> 
> عاوزك تعودى الواد ابنك ما يلحوسش وش سواق الاتوبيس بالمانجا عشان دا مال عام 
> اجاباتك كانت جميلة جدا كعادتك يا ميس ندى وبجد بجد بجد 
> ...




 يا أهلاً يا هيثم باشا ..

   مين قال لك إنى طيبة ..؟ .. أنا بقى مظهرى خداع ..

 و إيه اللى مزعلك من  "داوداو "  ..

 أولاً ده إسم استفزازى .. و الغرض منه يطير لك الشعرتين اللى باقيين فى راسك .. حتى علشان ما يتنعكشوش ..
 و كده يبقى الاسم أدَّى المهمة المطلوبة منه ..

 و بلاش لماضة يا ثمثم يا مُثاغب ..

 و شكراً يا سيدى على الكلمتين الحلوين اللى قلتهم فى حقى ..

 نردهم لك فى الصحبة الجاية بإذن الله ..



 كل سنة و انت طيب بس تكون ناجح .. 

 ما أنا قعدت أدعى لك قبل النتيجة لكن ما نفعش لأن سيادتك ما ذاكرتش .. إستنى علىَّ بس لما الدراسة تبدأ .. إياك ألاقيك بتلعب ..

----------


## د. أمل

> صغنن وجميل هههههههههههههههههه
> مش أوى كده
> دا أنا لسه شهر وشويه وأبقي 26 سنه بس مش عايزه أدخل 
> وهابقا شحط وكبير
> 
> ربنا يسعدك يا دكتوره زى ما أسعدتينى بكلامك
> وبالنسبه لإسمك هاعقد إجتماع عاجل مع اليكشاويه
> لمناقشه نيمك وإختيار إسم مناسب
> حتى ننبثق ولا نتوقف عند حد الزمن الذى لا يتناسب مع الليبراليه 
> ...






   أهلاً يا إيمى ..

أنا بقى شايفة إنك صغنن و كميل .. مزاجى كده ..

 هل أنا طلبت رأى سعادتك فى الموضوع ده ..؟؟!!


 و شكراً على تفكيرك فى إسمى الجديد .. بس يا خوفى من أسمائكم الياكشاوية ..

 ربنا يستر .. أطلع من داوداو أدخل فى الياكشاوية ..

 فى انتظار الانبثاق المأمول ..

----------


## د. أمل

> سلام الله عليكم 
> 
> بصراحه لقاء ولا اروع كالعاده
> 
> 
> 
> داوداو 
> اخت عزيزه وطيبه القلب جدا 
> يمكن يادكتوره مجرد مابشوف اسمك في اي موضوع بهيئ نفسي لابتسامه بسيطه 
> ...




  يا لذيذ .. يا رايق .. 

 و عليك السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته ..

 عزيزى  " محمد حسين " .. 

 بدايةً .. شكراً على المدح و الدعاء .. 

و ربنا يكرمك و يبارك لك و يسعدك يا محمد .. يا رب ..

 إنما إيه حكايتكم مع مواضيعى و مشاركاتى اللى بتعمل ابتسامات دى ..!! 

 هو أنا بأقول نكت .. و الله حتخلونى أراجع مواضيعى و مشاركاتى بس بعد رمضان بإذن الله .. يمكن أبتسم أنا كمان ..



   أما بالنسبة لسؤالك .. فى رأيى أن الطفل عموماً ذكى جداً .. مصرى أو غير مصرى ..

  أنا طبعاً ما شفتش كل أطفال العالم علشان أقارن لكن ممكن يكون الطفل المصرى من أذكى الأطفال فى العالم ..

 و من خبرة شخصية بحتة أعتقد إن مستوى ذكائه لا يقل عند السادسة .. لكن الأطفال فى البلدان الأخرى معدل ذكائهم هو الذى يرتفع مع التعليم الصحيح .. و للدقة هو مش مستوى ذكاء قدر ما هو خبرة مكتسبة أو طريقة تفكير مكتسبة ..
يعنى فى مدارسنا الطفل بيعتمد على مجهوده الشخصى فى التفكير فى كيفية المذاكرة و حل المسائل و غيرها ..
 فى حين أن المدارس الأجنبية بيعلموهم كيفية التفكير و كيفية الحساب بطرق سهلة ..
 يعنى مثلاً .. فى الجمع  : 45 + 36 =    

 بيقولوا لهم حطوا ال  40 + 30 = 70

و 5 + 6 = 11  و بعدين يجمعوا ال 11+ 70 = 81  فبتكون أسهل ..

 و قيس على كده فى كل شىء .. 

 يعنى الطفل كل ما بيكبر بيكتسب مهارات الآخرين مش خبرته الشخصية فقط ..


 فأى خبرة مهما كانت بسيطة لا يهملوها .. لكننا للأسف مش عارفين قيمة تفكيرنا و خبراتنا و كيفية استغلالها زيهم ..

 و لما بيكبر بيكون اتعود أو اتبرمج على نظام معين لا يحيد عنه .. علشان كده هم منظمين ..
 لأنهم من صغرهم اتعلموا نفس الشىء .. مش كل واحد و مجهوداته الشخصية و يبقى كل واحد كأنه فى جزيرة لوحده ..

 و لعلمك المدرسين الأجانب نفسهم بيقولوا إن الطلبة المصريين اللى فى مدارس أجنبية .. منافستهم صعبة جداً ..

 يعنى الموضوع سهل و بسيط .. بس فين الإرادة فى الإصلاح ..

أتمنى أكون جاوبت على شىء من تساؤلك ..



   كل سنة و انت بخير يا محمد و ربنا يتقبل منا و منك الصيام و القيام و يبلغنا جميعاً ليلة القدر ..

----------


## اليمامة

> *ما خلاص الفاس وقعت فى الراس
> 
> انتى لسه هتدعى 
> 
> اللى دعى دعا من بدرى يا بشر
> *


أنا عملت اللى عليا ووعدتك بالهدية..وكان كلام جد...فاكر؟
وأنا لسه أهو ماسحبتش وعدى..
تعرف يا هيثم..
كان أخويا الصغير فى البكالوريوس..
وكان نفسه أوى فى كمبيوتر محمول
اللاب توب يعنى بس كان لسه جديد وغالى جداً
وأنا كنت لسه بادئة حياتى العملية ويدوب
فقولته انجح انت بس بتقدير وانا بجد هاجيبهولك..
طبعاً كان فاكرنى بهذر..
المهم نجح الحمد لله بتقدير..
وربنا وفقه واشتغل شغلانة كويسة مرموقة 
وكان حظه غريب
كل الوظايف اللى قدم فيها واجتاز الإختبارات الشخصية بتاعتها نجح فيها
وكلهم بعتوله فى نفس الوقت
تخيل انت لما يقعد ويختار بقى أى بنك يشتغل فيه
هههههههههههههههه
كنت سعيدة جدا
وكان نفسى أعرف حد أديله الوظايف المرطرطة اللى معانا
المهم ساعتها جبتله اللاب توب
وعمل بيه شغل كويس
هو مواليد 84
الفرق بينى وبينه سنتين
كنا زى التوائم
اللى قراه أحوده عليه يقراه وهكذا..
عايزة أقولك بس بحس فيك انك زى أخويا
بتفكرنى بيه أوى بنفس روحك..
يلا بس انت انجح
بس بلاش لابتوب يا هيثم
الزمن اختلف من ساعتها
ههههههههههههههه
بس ممكن الخمسة جنية اللى بتطلبها دايماً
اعملها انت بس يلا وانجح
ودى محطة عادية..مجرد تجربة
وموش نهاية العالم
تمام؟ :f:

----------


## اليمامة

> سلام الله عليكم
> 
> بصراحه لقاء ولا اروع كالعاده
> 
> اليمامه ..النقيه القلب والاحساس دوما وصاحبه القلم المبدع بحق
> ويمكن هذه هي الفرصه الالي التي تتاح لي فرصه القول بان اليمامه من الاعضاء القليلين
> اللي ليهم رونق خاص جدا في المنتدي ..واشهد لها والله شهاده حق (من موقع الحدث زي مابيقولو)
> انها من اكبر المخلصين لمنتدي ابناء مصر ..
> 
> ...


أهلاً أهلاً يا محمد
بتسعدنى جداً والله رؤيتك هنا..ووجودك الجميل
متشكرة جداً على كل كلامك الحلو اللى باعتبره كتير عليا وفى نفس الوقت شرف ليا إنى أسمعه منك..من شاب متحضر وفكره مرن وواعى زيك وعنده مساحة ممتدة من التسامح والتعاون والمرونة وقبول الرأى الآخر..هما كل بتوع المنصورة كدا واللا ايه يا محمد..ههههههههههههه..
ربنا يخليك ودايماً بتمنالك كل الخير وأحلى أمانى الدنيا الجميلة..
بالنسبة لسؤالك الأول "اليمامه المشرفه ..اصبحت تلتهم وقتا كبيرا من اليمامه العضوه ..."
طبعاً موش هاقدر أنكر انى كنت قبل الإشراف عندى وقت أكتر وحرية أكتر..وحالة الإسترخاء أو التأمل كانت بتاخد حقها عندى وهى دى الحالة اللى بتخلينى زى ما تقول كدا يجيلى فيها الإلهام لو صح التعبير..
أعباء الإشراف طبعاً كبيرة وأنا مابعتربش نفسى مجرد مشرف على قاعة زى المناقشات ولكن أنا بانظر للمنتدى كله وكأنه قاعة واحدة..بشوف فيه كل حاجة ودا طبع عندى لما باجى اشتغل فى شغلى أو حتى فى البيت..لازم بتناول المكان كله من كل النواحى علشان أنا باعتبر ان كل خطوة بتنجح التانية..وموش بافصل..باحتاج لكل الأنشطة ولذلك تلاقينى متجولة فى كل القاعات تقريباً..
الحمد لله أنا حد بيعرف يشتغل كويس أوى تحت ضغط وحد سريع وبإتقان..يعنى موش أشتغل بسرعة وكروتة..لأ..وعندى طاقة وإمكانية أعمل حاجات كتير فى وقت واحد وعلشان كدا حتى فى البيت عندى باعمل كل حاجة فى وقت واحد فكل أمورى منظمة بفضل الله..ودى بتبقى معرفش بقى امكانيات أو تدريب..وكمان أعرف أدير وقتى ومخى..مابحبش اضيع الوقت..
وبابا فعلاً حد علمنى اشتغل تحت ضغط وبسرعة ودقة وبدون ماتعب..عمل معايا حاجات فظيعة هابقى أحكى عنها فى معرض آخر..
الشىء بس فعلاً اللى بحتاجه هو مساحة هادية معقولة من الوقت أمسح فيها مخى بأستيكة علشان اهدى جداً وأفتش جوا نفسى علشان أحسها وأصالحها وأفهمها وأراجعها ومن ثم أمارس فعل الإبداع ..الحالة دى بتضمن ليا عدم التشويش..ومزيد من الوضوح والصدق..ولما باضغط على نفسى بتطلع أفكارى مرهقة فعلاً وأقراها بعد كدا أقول ايه الكلام الغريب المشتت دا...بتبقى حالة.
لكن الحمد لله قادرة أوفق لغاية دلوقتى..عدم التوفيق ممكن يحصلى من مجرد احساس نفسى سلبى قادر إنه يوقف تماماً حركتى...
لكن دا مايمنعش انى عندى كام موضوع مهم جدا فى دماغى عايزة أعمله ولكنه محتاج فعلاً حالة تركيز لكتابتهم..ولسه موش لاقية الوقت يمكن بسبب مواعيد رمضان وعبأ الفترة اللى فاتت ...وأنا لسة موش فى الحالة اللى اكتب فيها زى مانا عايزة..

سؤالك التانى
انتي من المنصوره زي ماقلتي ..
لو المنصوره بتلعب مع الاسماعيلي ..ولائك بيكون لمين
انا عارف ان مالكيش في الكوره ..بس نفترض انك رايتي مباره بين الفريقين
هاتشجعي مين ..
وبعدين هيا الاسماعيليه بتكره الاهلي ليه كده ..

أنا والله من المنصورة فعلاً...هههههههههه
بص يا محمد أنا ثقافتى الكروية عادية..لكن باتابع علشان أقدر أتكلم على الأقل مع زوجى وهو بيحب الكورة فامينفعش أكون جاهلة ..لازم اشاركه وهو بيتكلم كتير عن الكورة..
أنا معرفش فريق المنصورة..ولو المنصورة والإسماعيلى بيلعبوا احساسى ثابت وواحد تجاه الفريقين..
انا أصلاً أهلاوية أباً عن جد..وإخواتى والعيلة كلها أهلى..لو المنصورة بتلعب والأهلى بابا بيشجع الأهلى وبالتالى أنا بجد بنتمى للأهلى..وباحبه..
زوجى بقى زملكاوى ..عارف..يعنى..مر..باضطر يا محمد انى اكون محايدة تماما فى ماتش الأهلى والزمالك ..موش بحاول ابين انتمائى الأهلاوى خالص لانه بيكره الأهلى موت..يعنى تسيس..هاعمل ايه..؟؟
لو الإسماعيلى والزمالك بيلعب بيشجع الزمالك..
ساعة الماتش دا ممكن رقاب تطير..
بس صدقنى أنا موش متعصبة خالص..أنا ممكن أشجع الزمالك لو بتلعب مع فرقة موش مصرية..عندى لا يمكن يحصل تشجيع للأهلى لو بيلعب مع إسرائيل..تصور!
الإسماعيلية بتكره الأهلى ليه كدا..بيقولوا من أيام الهجرة..وإن الأهلى رفض يستضيف الإسماعيلى برغم انى سمعت ان الكلام دا محصلشى وأسباب تانية إن الأهلى بياخدكل صفقات الإسماعيلى من زمان..
لكن العداوة حقيقية وموجودة..عارف يوم الماتش هنا بين الأهلى والإسماعيلى الدنيا بتتقلب..الإستاد بيبقى متحوط ناقص بمدرعات..والطرق اتقفلت..والدعايا مالية البلد من قبلها..متقولشى حالة تعبئة وحشد..جوا الإستاد بقى بتحصل مصايب..حرايق وحوادث ولو الأهلى فاز بيطلع الجمهور يكسر كل المحلات اللى تقابله وبتحصل خساير فادحة..وانتبه أصحاب المحلات وبيقفلوا فى اليوم دا..
لو الإسماعيلى فاز الإسماعيلية مابتنامش للصبح..زفة..أكتر من زفة حقيقة وحشود وأفراح وأغانى وسهر ورقص..يعنى حاجة فظيعة جدا..
فى مرة كنا خارجين قبل الماتش بيوم وكان أخويا معايا اللى كنت لسه بتكلم عنه نبهت عليه وهو فى اى محل لو اتسأل هو هايشجع مين يقول الإسماعيلى..تقريبا استهتر بكلامى يمكن.. موش عارفة..اتسأل قال الأهلى..انطرد من المحل وكان هاينضرب..ركبنا العربية وطرنا على بورسعيد..وسيبنا الإسماعيلية كلها...
رغيت كتير يا محمد أنا عارفة..
بس أسئلتك جميلة وبتفكرنى بذكريات عزيزة
أشكرك مع خالص تحياتى وتقديرى.. :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

أنا مستنية يا دكتورة داو المناقشة الممتعة معاكى
والحمد لله انك ناديتينى ..قعدة السلم تعبتنى..
ههههههههه
وشكراً للعزيزة ريهام على إتاحة الفرصة لينا 
مع خالص تحياتى.. :f:

----------


## اسكندرانى

*اختى العزيزة 
بوكى 
كالعادة 
صحبه جميله تجمعنا 
مع اخوه اعزاء 
وقلوب طيبه 
ربنا يجزيك خير على مجهودك 



اختى العزيزة 
dawdaw

قد تكون دى اول مرة لحضرتك فى لقاءات رمضانية 

لكن حضرتك استطعتى بسرعة ان تثبتى وجودك ومكانتك 

بين ابناء مصر 

بثقافتك وفكرك الواعى ومودتك 

سعدت بحوارك ومناقشاتك 

وسعيد انى اتعرفت على شخصيتك الجميله 

دمتى بخير 


اختى العزيزة 
اليمامة 
فى كل مكان تتواجدى فيه 

تشع البهجة و الموده 

حماسك وعطاءك يسبقوك دائما 

حبك وانتماءك لابناء مصر لا يقارن 

دمتى بخير دائما*

----------


## اليمامة

> *اختى العزيزة 
> بوكى 
> كالعادة 
> صحبه جميله تجمعنا 
> مع اخوه اعزاء 
> وقلوب طيبه 
> ربنا يجزيك خير على مجهودك 
> 
> 
> ...


أهلاً بحضرتك يا أستاذ نادر :f: 
منور الصحبة..أشكرك جداً على كلامك الجميل
يارب أكون عند حسن ظنك وظنكوا كلكوا إن شاء الله
مع خالص تحياتى وتقديرى..

----------


## د. أمل

> *اختى العزيزة 
> بوكى 
> كالعادة 
> صحبه جميله تجمعنا 
> مع اخوه اعزاء 
> وقلوب طيبه 
> ربنا يجزيك خير على مجهودك 
> 
> 
> ...





       أخى الفاضل  " إسكندرانى " ..

         ربنا يكرمك و يبارك لك ..

    أشكر لك كلماتك العطرة الطيبة .. 

   أنا من تشرفت بمرورك و بمعرفة شخصية محترمة و ودودة مثل حضرتك ..

   ربنا يجمعنا دائماً على الخير .. 

   و كل سنة و حضرتك طيب ..

----------


## د. أمل

> أنا مستنية يا دكتورة داو المناقشة الممتعة معاكى
> والحمد لله انك ناديتينى ..قعدة السلم تعبتنى..
> ههههههههه
> وشكراً للعزيزة ريهام على إتاحة الفرصة لينا 
> مع خالص تحياتى..





     حبيبتى ندى  يا اللى طلعتى نونو إنتِ كمان ..

 بصى يا ستى .. لقد كتبتِ فى ردك على سؤالى لكِ .. أنك ضد التخصص ..

 أريد أن أفهم أولاً ما تقصدينه بالضبط من هذه الجملة حتى نبدأ النقاش على أساس ..

  فى انتظارك حبيبتى ..

----------


## اليمامة

> حبيبتى ندى  يا اللى طلعتى نونو إنتِ كمان ..
> 
>  بصى يا ستى .. لقد كتبتِ فى ردك على سؤالى لكِ .. أنك ضد التخصص ..
> 
>  أريد أن أفهم أولاً ما تقصدينه بالضبط من هذه الجملة حتى نبدأ النقاش على أساس ..
> 
>   فى انتظارك حبيبتى ..


أهلاً بيكى أختى الغالية الدكتورة داوداو.. :f: 
وجهة نظرى فى التخصص كنت بقصد بيها إن الإنسان مايوقفش نشاطه أو معارفه على مجرد التخصص اللى بيشتغل فيه أو درسه..
يعنى ممكن أكون دكتورة ولكن هذا لا يعنى إن كل مهاراتى تنحصر فقط فى مجال الطب..
وكانت البداية من تقسيمة علمى وأدبى لو حضرتك تفتكرى..موش بتعجبنى لأنى شايفة إن الطالب فى المرحلةدى بيكون محتاج لكل المعارف ودا كان النظام القديم..اللى كان ناجح..وأنا على فكرة قلت إنى ضد التقسيمة دى لأنى كنت تانى دفعة فى نظام الثانوية العامة الجديد والتحسين والتغيير وإختيار المجموعات والمواد والكلام دا كله..جربت الحيرة واللوعة اللى حطونا فيها..عانيت على بال لما اخترت علمى وجوا علمى كمان اخترت مجموعة الطب علشان بحب العلوم وطبعا ماخترتش مجموعة هندسة مثلاً علشان موش عايزة اكون مهندسة ودا حرمنا من فرصة دراسة الرياضة والميكانيكا والعلوم الرياضية المذهلة فى بعض الأحيان..غير معاناة النجاح ووالتحسين وممكن التغيير الكامل للمجموعة ..غير فى النهاية اننا اتفاجئنا بنسب نجاح مزيفة تعدتت بمراحل المية فى المية وكان نجاح وهمى لأنه كان قائم على الحفظ والتلقين نتيجة انحصار المواد واستظهارها..مجرد خطة وكأنها كانت متعمدة للتشوية والتخريب...
عارفة كنت بدرس وأنا حاسة انى موش متشبعة..وموش مقتنعة..تهت أياميها..
بندخل الجامعة بنتخصص..ولكن هل التخصص اللى بنختاره دا هو كل شىء..هو كل اهتمامنا؟
بالنسبة ليا لأ...ولكنى مؤمنة بضرورة إن الإنسان بيركز على تخصص معين علشان هايبقى الكارير بتاعه..ودا هو النظام الإجتماعى والوظيفى والتعليمى المعروف عندنا..
لكن كام واحدحبسه التخصص بتاعه وموت فيه حاجات كتير؟
كام واحد بعد ما اختار التخصص حس إنه ماكانش هو اللى نفسه يمتهنه؟
أعرف ناس كتير غيرت التخصص بعد ما اتخرجت واشتغلت ودرست من الأول وجديد
وأعرف ناس أضافت لتخصصها تخصصات تانية..وبيحملوا ألقاب عديد...زى دكتور مهندس طيار ..مثلاً..
أنا فى النهاية بقصد إن يبقى فيه تسهيلات ممكن عن طريقها ندرس تخصصات كتير ..أعتقد دا هايفيد بلدنا أوى وخاصة انها فى الحالة دى بتبقى حاجة موش بالإجبار ولكن الفرد بيختار مجالات بيحبها فعلاً ولاقى نفسه فيها..
أنا نفسى دا يكون أسلوب..نعلم ولادنا مهارات كتيرة ..وصدقينى الإنسان بيبقى حامل إستعدادات لتعلم أكتر من مهارة ولكن احنا نكتشف ونفهم ونمى..يعنى نفتح عقولنا معاهم..
ودى مشكلة على فكرة ممتدة ..يعنى مثلاً تلاقينا مابنهتمش بتخصصات معينة ولا بنوعية معينة من التعليم زى التعليم الصناعى مثلاً ومركزين كل فكرنا على تخصصات الطب والهندسة والكلام دا...
قافلين عقولنا عن تخصصات وبنعطى الأهميةالأكبر لتخصصات تانية ممكن مانكونش فى حاجة ليها..
أنا ضد التخصص لما يكون مغلق وعقيم وأحبذ جدا إن الإنسان يدرس علوم كتيرة ويجيد مهارات متنوعة وباتمنى ان الدولة تعدل من نظم التعليم بما يلائم الهدف دا..بحيث يكون التعليم مفيد..حياتى..وموش مجرد تخصص أكاديمى ملهوش علاقة بالحياة أو بيخلى الإنسان ذو اتجاه واحد فى التفكير..إنسان مغلق..
دى كانت وجهة نظرى..
أشكرك مع خالص التحية.

----------


## د. أمل

الحبيبة  " ندى " ..

       آسفة لتأخرى فى الرد .. الوقت  ضيق و أشعر بالإرهاق ..

   بصى يا ست الحبايب ..

        أشاركك الرأى فى أن الإنسان عليه أن يوسع و ينمى معرفته و ثقافته العامة ..

  و لكن ذلك يرجع إلى استعداد و ميول الشخص نفسه و نشأته و البيئة المحيطة به و الإمكانيات المتاحة أمامه ..

  فهل نلجأ لإعطائه هذه المعلومات و المعرفة عن طريق التعليم ..؟ .. و كيف يكون ذلك ؟

  فالتطور العلمى سريع جداً و معدل هذه السرعة فى ازدياد مستمر .. و قد كثرت العلوم و تفرعت و تشعبت و زادت تعقيداً .. و أصبح كل فرع صغير منها يحتاج لدراسة مكثفة تفوق ما كان يحتاج إليه الفرد لدراسة العلوم المختلفة فى الماضى ..
  و يجب أن نعد الطالب إعداداً جيداً حتى يتمكن من استكمال المسيرة فى أحد التخصصات .. لذلك نجد أن التخصص يبدأ مبكراً فى الدول المتقدمة .. بمعنى أن لديهم نظاماً لاختيار  المواد المراد دراستها حسب ميول و اتجاهات الطالب فى الدراسة .. لأن الوقت لن يكفى لدراسة ما هو مطلوب بالإضافة لما نريده من معلومات عامة أساسية ..
 و حتى التخصصات فى المرحلة الجامعية تبدأ مبكراً أيضاً ..

 ليس هدفى النقاش قدر ما هو محاولة لكى نفكر معاً للوصول للأفضل ..

 رأيى أن المشكلة ليست فى المناهج قدر ما هى فى أسلوب الدراسة نفسه و المستوى المتدنى جداً للإمتحانات ..  فمنذ ابتدعوا  " أكمل و اختر الإجابة الصحيحة "  تدهور مستوى التعليم ..

  فمثلاً أيام دراستى ..  فى المرحلة الابتدائية كان يُطلب منا فى الامتحان كتابة التجارب العملية كاملة فى جدول مع الرسم الموضح و كتابة البيانات عليه .. و فى المرحلة الإعدادية  لم يوجد امتحان فى الجغرافيا بدون سؤال على إحدى الخرائط .. لذلك كانت المعلومة تثبت فى أذهاننا .. و ليس كما نرى الآن .. الطلاب ينسون ما درسوه فى الفصل الدراسى الأول لنفس السنة ..

  و لا أرى عيباً فى انشغال البعض فى تخصصاتهم .. فذلك أدعى لأن يبرعوا فيها .. 

   و هناك رأى آخر يقول .. ما الفائدة  مثلاً من معرفة الخرائط و اتجاهات الرياح و غيرها من دراسة الجغرافيا .. , أن هذا يجب أن يُدرَّس لمن يريد أن يتخصص فى الجغرافيا فقط ..
  و أن البرامج التى تُعد لتقييم مستوى المعلومات العامة لدى الشعوب تبين أن الشعب الأمريكى من أجهل الشعوب لأنهم لا يتعلمون شيئاً لا يفيدهم أو خارج تخصصهم ..
  على العكس من الشعوب العربية .. لديهم بعض المعلومات التى لا بأس بها و لكن دون فائدة ..

  شىء محير فعلاً .. فما هى الطريقة المثلى للجمع بين الحسنيين من ثقافة عامة و نبوغ فى التخصصات المختلفة ..

   فى انتظار رأيك عزيزتى ..

----------


## اليمامة

كل كلامك أنا موافقة عليه يا دكتورة داوداو..
أنا باتفق مع حضرتك فى ضرورة وجود تخصص يتعمق فى دراسته الإنسان ولكنى لا أتفق تماماً مع كونه لا يتحرك إلا داخله
وهذا كان كل ما قصدت..أن يعرف الإنسان مهارات متنوعة ويقرأ قراءات متنوعة وبذلك يستطيع أن يتحدث وأن ينتج فى كل الوظائف التى قد يلاقيها وخاصة ان المؤهل لم يعد شرطاً أساسياً اليوم لإختيار العمل المناسب..يجد الإنسان منا العمل ثم يحاول أن يعدل مؤهلاته بما يلائم هذا العمل الذى كان من حسن حظه أن وجده..
ولا تنسى أن هناك فارق كبير من الناحية العملية والوظيفية والإنسانية بيننا وبين الغرب..يقدرون التخصص ربما لأنهم قادرون علي توظيفه بالشكل المحترم..أما نحن فى مصر أو فى العالم العربى فى حاجة لأن ننوع من مهاراتنا وقدراتنا وأظن أنه لاشىء فى هذا إطلاقاً بل إنه شىء أعتبره متميز..
أشكر لك مداخلاتك القيمة ..وسعيدة بها وتحت أمرك فى أى إستفسار آخر 
مع خالص محبتى  :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أعتذر مرة أخرى لأننى أتيت متأخرا
قرأت الموضوع الجميل يا ريهام ولم يختلف عن سابقيه من حيث رشاقة الحوار وذكاء الأسئلة وحسن الإستضافة
داو داو أشعرت الجميع بالألفة فألفها الجميع سريعا
وهذه الميزة قد لا تتوافر إلا عند من لديهم هذه الميزة

أما ندى فهى من أهم مكاسب المنتدى  على جميع المستويات..قراءة ردودها متعة منقطعة النظير
مثالية إلى حد مذهل..طبيعية وتلقائية ومثقفة ومحاورة مذهلة

----------


## اليمامة

> أعتذر مرة أخرى لأننى أتيت متأخرا
> قرأت الموضوع الجميل يا ريهام ولم يختلف عن سابقيه من حيث رشاقة الحوار وذكاء الأسئلة وحسن الإستضافة
> داو داو أشعرت الجميع بالألفة فألفها الجميع سريعا
> وهذه الميزة قد لا تتوافر إلا عند من لديهم هذه الميزة
> 
> أما ندى فهى من أهم مكاسب المنتدى  على جميع المستويات..قراءة ردودها متعة منقطعة النظير
> مثالية إلى حد مذهل..طبيعية وتلقائية ومثقفة ومحاورة مذهلة


أخى الغالى فى الله..أحمد
لا تعرف كم لكلماتك عندى من قيمة ووقع على قلبى
لأنها بمثابة وسام فخر وتكريم والله..وما أروع التكريم عندما أناله منك..أنت الإنسان الخلوق الطيب..الحقانى ذو الثقافة الواسعة
غالية كلماتك عندى وكثيرة علىّ..أتمنى لو أستحقها
كل عام وانت واسرتك الجميلة بأحسن صحة وحال
وتحياتى للبنى وليلى وزوجتك الطيبة
تحياتى واحترامى الدائمين
 :f:

----------


## د. أمل

> أعتذر مرة أخرى لأننى أتيت متأخرا
> قرأت الموضوع الجميل يا ريهام ولم يختلف عن سابقيه من حيث رشاقة الحوار وذكاء الأسئلة وحسن الإستضافة
> داو داو أشعرت الجميع بالألفة فألفها الجميع سريعا
> وهذه الميزة قد لا تتوافر إلا عند من لديهم هذه الميزة
> 
> أما ندى فهى من أهم مكاسب المنتدى  على جميع المستويات..قراءة ردودها متعة منقطعة النظير
> مثالية إلى حد مذهل..طبيعية وتلقائية ومثقفة ومحاورة مذهلة




    أخى الكريم  " أحمد ناصر " ..

       شكراً لمرورك الكريم و كلماتك الطيبة ..

  و أدعو الله أن يديم التآلف بيننا جميعاً ..

 و كل عيد و أنت بخير ..

----------


## سماح عطية

*بوكي ..
أسلوبك الحواري راقي وشيق بالفعل ..
فالشكر لك لإتاحة الفرصة للتعرف اكثر على شخصيتين من اروع شخصيات المنتدى
دكتورة dawdaw  و اليمامة
سعدت حقاً بالتعرف على أحد جوانب حياتهم 
فجزاكِ الله خيراً يا بوكي وأرجو أن تتاح لي فرصة أخرى للتعرف عليكِ بالمثل






دكتورة dawdaw ..
هناك أفراد نقابلهم بالحياة نبادلهم الاحترام وكفى .. والبعض منهم نقربهم من دائرة مودتنا.. وأنتِ بالفعل بشخصية طيبة ذات قلب يصل نبض حنانه لللآخرين
استطعتِ أن تسعديني بإدخالك إلى دائرة مودتي
ولي الفخر بذلك فأسعدك الله دوماً وسلمكِ من كل سوء





اليمامة ..
منذ اشتراكي بالمنتدى وأشعر بشخصيتكِ جذابة ؛رقيقة ؛متفاعلة مع الجميع ؛هادئة
مما أشعرني بالألفة والمودة معكِ من الوهلة الأولى.. فسعدت حقاً بالتعرف عليكِ أكثر

وطبعاَ ما شاء الله تؤدي كل عمل بإتقان ومهارة وكأنكِ ليس لديكِ عمل غيره..
مما يظهرك خبيرة في كل عمل..
فكوني دوماً هكذا متميزة بكل الحياة
سلمكِ الله من كل سوء
*

----------


## اليمامة

> *بوكي ..
> أسلوبك الحواري راقي وشيق بالفعل ..
> فالشكر لك لإتاحة الفرصة للتعرف اكثر على شخصيتين من اروع شخصيات المنتدى
> دكتورة dawdaw  و اليمامة
> سعدت حقاً بالتعرف على أحد جوانب حياتهم 
> فجزاكِ الله خيراً يا بوكي وأرجو أن تتاح لي فرصة أخرى للتعرف عليكِ بالمثل
> 
> 
> 
> ...


أهلاً يا سماح
منورة الصحبة..وشىء أسعدنى جداً وجودك خصيصاً هنا
فأنت من الشخصيات المحترمة ذات الحضور الرائق..
كلماتك أسعدتنى وأتمنى أن أكون عند حسن ظنك دائماً..
اشتقنا لك..وكل عام وانت بخير
مع خالص مودتى..
 :f2:

----------


## د. أمل

> *بوكي ..
> أسلوبك الحواري راقي وشيق بالفعل ..
> فالشكر لك لإتاحة الفرصة للتعرف اكثر على شخصيتين من اروع شخصيات المنتدى
> دكتورة dawdaw  و اليمامة
> سعدت حقاً بالتعرف على أحد جوانب حياتهم 
> فجزاكِ الله خيراً يا بوكي وأرجو أن تتاح لي فرصة أخرى للتعرف عليكِ بالمثل
> 
> 
> 
> ...





    يادى الهنا .. يادى الهنا

 سمسمة سخصياً عندنا ..!

 ربنا يخليكِ و يكرمك و يبارك لك و يسعدك  و يسلمك من كل سوء ..

وحشتينا والله يا سماح .. أسعدتينى بجد بمشاركتك ..

 دمتِ طيبة تقية نقية ..

----------

